# Summersea's Betta Life Journal



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

After ghosting around everyone else's journals, spawn logs, and day to day posts I decided I wanted to create a journal to show my journey with my Bettas. Most people in my life don't understand the addiction I have acquired - to bettas. So this, at least, can serve as a place to share to perhaps a few individuals who understand this craziness called Betta Love lol ;-)

So to start I should probably introduce the boys in my life - fishier than most but gotta love them teehee. I can only upload one pic per post so each of my boys will get their own post. I will start from my first and move onward. 

My first two boys are no longer with me but have helped me learn so much that I can't leave then out. My very first Betta was Blu-bo a male HM. I had no idea what I was doing with a Betta but my sister had an empty 1.5g tank with a filter and heater so I thought "what the heck" and went to my local PetsMart and came home with the beauty below. 

Blue-Bo is what started my love for these fish. He had such great personality! But my ignorance caused heartbreak. I didn't understand how often to change his water and he developed fin rot. That is when I found this forum. I read that clean "warm" water was the best for him so I cupped him and put in warm water. Unfortunately I didn't have a thermometer and used warm-to-me water. Plus had no idea about acclimation. So when I put Blu-Bo back in he went into shock and didn't survive. I bawled my eyes out! But I was determined to do better the next time. I spent hours researching on the forum to figure out Bettas before buying my next boy. 

SIP Blu-Bo!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I then bought two boys within days of each other. One to use the tank vacated by Blu-Bo at home and te other to my tropical community 29g at my work. I had read where some Bettas can do well in a community tank so I wanted to give it a try. 

My next boy was a VT named Fabio (which ended up fitting his fin growth to a T). I bought him from a LFS and put him into my 29g at work. I made sure to add him last and to stock the tank with smaller fish that would not be aggressive towards a Betta (so harlequin rasbora, rummy nose tetra, and cories). When I chose Fabio it was between him and this gorgeous dragonscale HM but the dragon was flaring at weeny thing and Fabio never flared. Since I was going for a laid back community fish, Fabio was the one!

Now I work as a high school teacher so I brought Fabio to my classroom with 2 weeks to go before the start of school. I wanted to give him plenty of time to adjust before students came back. During those two weeks Fabio and te other fish did great. Unfortunately, when the students came back Fabio and my community schools were stressed out by all the movement in what had been a very quiet classroom. I kept a close eye on them with the hopes very one would adjust. I noticed Fabio had nip marks (from self biting or other fish I wasn't sure) but kept on. One day I found one of my harlequin rasbora without an eye an that cinched the deal. I turned out the lights am kept the tank covered until I could set up a divided 10g at home. 

So the next day I brought Fabio home and another Betta (because what else was I to do with a divided 10g but get ANOTHER boy lol). Fabio seemed to flourish in his new tank. His fins grew like crazy and he was always active and swimming. 

Then, suddenly, I lost Fabio unexpected. He had been fine that morning - did his usual happy "feed me" dance and ate all his food. When I came back from shopping 4 hours later I found Fabio laying on his side ona plant user the filter current, struggling to breathe. I quickly cupped him to get him closer to air. It was heart wrenching to watch. He would struggle to get air an then drop like a stone. I searched for something noticeably wrong on him and then for similar symptoms on the forum but he was gone in under 20mins. 

Again, I had lost a boy but this time I had no clue what happened - still don't. I miss my lil happy dancer. SIP Fabio!

The pic below was of Fabio right before he passed - long fins and all!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

As I said before, around the time I got Fabio for my work tank I also got a new dt boy for home. I let my nephew pick out and name this guy. Since he was a reddish purple like a rasberry my nephew decided Razz would be the best name. And it stuck. 

Now the decision to get Razz was hard. My mom lives with me (more like room mates as we split the bills but anywho...) and we had both gotten very attached to Blu-Bo. More so my mom because the tank is in her office where she works from home. It took a while for her to warm up to Razz but he now has her wrapped around his double fins ;-)

Razz seemed to flourish over night. His fins grew almost instantly and he bulked up like crazy. For weeks he did wonderfully. Until I decided I wanted to upgrade him to a bigger tank. 

I had read where cycling tanks of 5g and under was not necessary and sometimes not stable. So I bought a 5g hex tank and set it up. Te intake in the filter had very wide slots so got a nylon sock and used that to cover the intake. Them acclimated Razz to the tank. At first things seemed to go well. Razz was flaring and exploring. But then his in the back of his tank. I just thought it was him adjusting to new surroundings and didn't think anything of it. 

When, 24 hours later, Razz was looking pale and was gasping at the bottom of the tank I used the test strips I had available and checked the water. Everything was off the charts! I freaked out because the way Razz was laying reminded me of when I lost Blu-Bo. I quickly cupped him and had him floating in his old tank to make it easier for him to get air. He was also a bit bloated so I did an Epsom salt treatment. With the help of several members of the forum (including lilnaugrim and MattsBettas) I finally got Razz back to his usual self. It took several days before I thought he was out of the woods and a couple weeks for him to act his usual, active self again. 

Unfortunately, the bad water conditions also had a negative effect on his fins. Within 48 hrs of moving him out of the 5g, most of his fins had disintegrated. I felt absolutely horrible. After resetting up his tank I decided that if he was happy and healthy in his 1.5g I wasn't goin to mess with him any more. Plus, my mom was threatening my life at this point if I lost another Betta that she had gotten attached to ;-)

All of this occurred in the middle of October. Razz is now growing back out his fins but try will never be quite as beautiful as the were at first. 

In the pic below, the top photo is Razz several weeks after I got him. The bottom pic was a couple weeks ago with his fins showing some growth.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Next up is my little CT male that I purchased when my attempt I keep Fabio at my school aquarium failed. Since I had to purchase a new tank for Fabio I just HAD to look at the bettas! lol

Sitting in the back of the shelf was this little light blue CT male. His gills appeared to have ammonia damage as they stuck out but his little grumpy face won me out. So, of course, home he came!

I am a bit of a SciFi geek. As such, I watched a series called Warehouse 13. The grumpy, old keeper of the warehouse was named Artie. This fit my new little guy so well that he was bestowed the same name. Not to mentio Artie is pretty easy for my 3 year old nephew to say ... unlike some of my other fish names ;-)

I was amazed when pink appeared at the ends of Artie's fins almost immediately while acclimating to his new home. It never ceases to amaze me water clean, warm water does for these guys!

Unfortunately, permanent damage had already been done to his gills while in his little ammonia filled PetsMart cup. His gills permanently stick out (I think it is called hyperplasia of the gills) and he has SBD issues with easy bloating. He is not an overly active boy and loves to spend most of his time lounging on one of his silk broad leaf plants. He recently acquired a little snail friend (to combat an algae problem I am having) but he pays it no attention. 

I just love my little grumpy gills!!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

After I had my royal screw up with the 5g and Razz I was hesitant to use that tank again. But I set myself down and did a lot of research. I found out, again mostly from help from members of this forum, that you can and SHOULD cycle a 5g. So I decided to do my first fish less cycle of a tank. I purchased an API master test kit and was religious in testing the tank once I had it set up and going. Since I seeded the tank with filter sponge in the intake (which also helped buffer the flow) my tank cycled in just 4 weeks. 

I was ecstatic to be looking at buying another Betta. Again I went to PetsMart. This time a Snow White delta boy caught my attention. He had two spots of black on him and he was very fiesty in his cup. I been looking at threads on marbles and though it would be cool to see if his black spots amounted to anything. PKU he looked so healthy and alive! So home came Blizzard, my fast moving snow looking betta!

I kept a close eye on the little guy. After my fiasco with Raz I was scared there was some sort of curse on the tank (silly I know but still...). But he went right in and acted like he owned the joint. Flared at me all the time and was always cruising around his tank. He was such a little think with so much attitude!

About 5 weeks later I lost Fabio. For some time I debated whether to just give Artie the whole 10g or if I wanted to get another Betta. Of course, as all Betta addicts are want to do, I gave in and bought a new boy. 

That meant Blizzard had to be moved in with Artie since I knew he had passed quarantine. About a week prior to this Blizzard had started nipping his fins. I don't know why but when I moved him the self inflicted damage continued. I have tried everything from baffling the filter heavily to filling his side of the tank with a ton of hides. 

Unfortunately, this is still an ongoing problem and likely something I will be writing future posts about *sigh* silly fish. 

Anywho, here is Blizz. Top is a week after I brought him home and bottom in tonight.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Last but not least we come to my newest boy Nero. 

After I lost Fabio I wasn't sure I was going to get another betta. I was heartbroken by his loss and not knowing what caused it. 

But I am a sucker for little betta faces. So when I went in to PetsMart on Black Friday (and I had to stand in line - never thought that would happen at a pet store, even on Black Friday lol) I went to search the Betta Section. When I got there I was disheartened. There were only two boys that didn't have some sort of fuzzy disease (not sure if it was a fungal infection or possibly columnaris as I am sooo far from an expert it isn't even funny). I couldn't take one home that day as I still had shopping to do. So when I came back that Sunday, one of the little HM boys was still there. He was more lethargic than before and had a touch of fin rot but I decided to take him home anyway. 

Now I won't lie, I wasn't overly enthusiastic about this guy. He was so pale as to be almost see through and he didn't really speak to me. But since I had made up my mind to "replace" Fabio I really wanted to bring home a new boy. Plus he was on sale so - yup he made the 30min trek home

When I got him home my mom was also unimpressed by his appearance and just gave me "the look" - you know the one, that says I need Betta Annonymous meetings. Anywho, I floated his cup in the 5g and was amazed. In less than 15 mins his colors had already started to darken. After acclimation and 5 hours in his new home you wouldn't even recognize him! Turns out he is a gorgeous little dragonscale chameleon who is so iridescent that he always seems to be changing colors depending on how the light hit him. 

I quickly became attached to my new guy. I was always taking pics of him. I was amazed how he seemed to keep getting darker!

About a week and a half in I started to notice these white dots in him. I immediately look at Betta diseases and posted in the forum. Sure enough, my little guy had an ich infection. It wasn't very bad but when I looked back through my pics I noticed he had some dots from the beginning I was just still too much of a newbie to notice them. 

I immediately did a water change and slowly raised his temp to 88F. I also added 1tsp of AQ salt per gallon. The recommended amount was 3 but I have a live plant in there and don't want to kill it. Within 3 days the dots were gone. We had a minor flare up but he was clear within two weeks. 

Nero, so named after Nero Wolfe a mystery detective - for his mystery of colors lol, has been my healthiest and fiestiest fish ever since. And, don't tell my other boys, but he is also now my favorite. Kind of a Cinderella story lol

Below is a progression in the changes of Nero. Top is store cup, next is 5 hours later, next is 1 week later, and bottom is after a month!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So now you know the story of my Betta Madness. I love all of my boys and it is a constant learning experience (which, as a teacher, I love!). I think I will be sticking with my 4 boys for a while - unless tanks go on amazing sale...lol

Today is the one month anniversary since I brought Nero home so I will finish by posting a pic of him today playing with the roots of his plant. He is such a silly boy! Hop everyone has a great night!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So today I took some updated pics of Razz today. I don't think his fins will ever be the same but at least they are growing!

I wish I could say the same for Blizzard *sigh* 

Even though I have given him a ton of hides and have baffled the filter flow, I can't get him to stop biting or get any regrowth. I have seen several threads that have suggested using Stress Coat with Prime to induce fin growth. I already use Prime but think I will stop and pick up some Stress Coat on my way to feed my horses today. Maybe that will help Blizz out!

I have also been fighting algae in my 10g. I want to get a Nerite snail but my PetsMart is currently out (and I have been extremely disappointed in the store - so much so that I put in a customer complaint). I have also heard that Java moss balls can help out compete the algae for resources. Just have to find time to travel into the city to the LFS to see if they have any snails and cheaper moss. 

A thought that came to me today was wondering I floating plants might help make Blizz feel more secure and less fin nippy. I am propagating some elodea in my 29g tropical tank at work (so I don't have to keep buying more each year forte one experiment by students use it for). It isn't very busy but seems to be growin quickly (or was before Christmas Break - hope it is still going strong!). Not sure if that would be helpful or not...so many things o think and worry about with fishies! And I thought my 3 horses were tough work lol

Anywho, here is a pic of Razz from today. Love my stubby, tubby DT!


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

all of your boys are so pretty! I'm super sorry to hear about your fishy losses, I know how you feel. I'm still not over the passing of my blue CT Sasuke 3 years ago, but I decided to try again and am head over fins in love with my two boys.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

*Happy New Year!!*

Confishus - Thank you for the sympathy. I know many here understand the loss of a Betta. Probably better than most in "The Real World". I hope 2014 brings good health to your 2 fishies! 

Speaking of 2014 I must be a bit cliche. I have made a resolution or two in terms of my Betta Boys. It is rather simple really. I just want to keep then alive and healthy. Not much to ask for ... right?!

On top of that I have been reading other journals and have evolved a fascinated with the idea of sororities and NPT tanks. As I read more and more I become further intrigued. The idea of a mini-ecosystem, if you will, warms my inner biologist (as I am a biology teacher lol). I am still so new to aquariums in general and bettas specifically it is more of a pipe dream right now. But definitely something to keep and eye on. If I can find a gently used 10g+ tank with stand at a yard sale or something...well I would be doing more than research lol ;-)

As is all four of The Boys are doing well. Razz was particularly feisty today and flared at me at dinner time before deciding to eat his pellets. Might have something to do with his bubble nest! I love when my boys build me a bubble nest. 

Speaking of which, Nero has yet to make me one :-( He is healthy now with just his gimpy pectoral fin (I think that is the name of the longer fins that hang down under his head...) to show for his time in a PetsMart cup. Hope he makes me one eventually!

Blizzard is still blizzard. I have started adding Stress Coat with his Prime during water changes to try to encourage fin growth from his tail biting. He hasn't done any biting the last few days but not getting my hopes up. The minute I think he has stopped for good he will start it back up again - such a lil turd lol!

And even though it is the start of a new year, Artie is still wearing his same old Grumpy Gills face. But it is so grumpy I just adore it!!

Well, that's all for my first post of 2014. I wish everyone a safe and happy new year! And hopefully Artie's grumpiness will put a smile on your own face to start the year off right!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Aw, grumpy face looks like he got sucker punched!

There should be a grumpy betta contest with inserted captions 

Edit! oops! I guess there has been one of those, lol *goes to look at grumpy bettas*


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha BettaNut! He really does look like he was sucker punched! XD I got Artie right after that grumpy Betta contest. I was bummed I couldn't enter him! Ah well, maybe next time ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I would just like to say that today I am thankful for 4-wheel drive trucks. While we don't get much snow here in Kentucky we did have a layer of black ice under it. And while I would have preferred to stay snuggled under a warm blanket at home, I have 3 horses that depend on me to feed them. So I had to bundle up and brave the "wild". No where near as bad as when I lived in Minnesota or Pennsylvania but still...

Anywho, back to my finned pets. Did water changes today. Why is it that bettas appear to enjoy chasing gravel vacs during water changes?! Stresses me out every time! I came close to sucking up Nero by accident. Thankfully I pulled it up and away in time. Geesh! Crazy fishies!

Did more research on NPT tanks and read OldFishLady's thread on them. I am even more determined to create one before this year is out. Was planning to start saving but then my horse broke his blanket over night so now I have to order him a new one (which would have covered most the entire price of a new tank and plants for the NPT - *sigh*). So back to wishing. I am going to keep my eye out for used tanks on craigslist and at yard sales (once they start back up). Also thinking of changing my 29g tropical aquarium at work to an NPT over summer break. It would be a perfect learning tool when I teach ecosystems to my freshmen students!!

Until then I continue to lurk through the threads, admiring everyone else's tanks and trying not to turn TOO green with envy... ;-)

To finish off for the night I figure it is only fair to attach a picture of Nero - since I almost sucked him up in the gravel vac after all. I am pretty sure he was giving me the stink eye - in case I was considering cleaning his tank again LOL XD


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Just gotta say - brrr! Got another snow day today (though I did got in to do some work after noon) and now they are calling for a Winter Storm "Ion" (not sure how I feel about them naming winter storms but appreciate the chemistry naming attempt...) to hit Sunday night. The high for Monday is supposed to be -1* ... Yea you read that right. -1* in KENTUCKY! Not to mention the rain/ice/snow we may be getting as well. 

Now, I have lived in states where it gets much colder more consistently (Mn, Pa, etc) but kentucky just isn't equipped to deal with ths type of cold weather. I am pretty concerned about losing power and running water (as line are not buried deeply here). Plus I have my 3 horses to consider - though thankfully 2 of them have heavy blankets from our prior years in the north. My third boy is pretty fuzzy and everyone will be snug in their stalls for those few days but still. 

So tonight I find myself worrying about electricity. What do I do for my Betta Boys if the power goes out?!?! Looks like I will be doing a lot of research tomorrow. Anyone reading who has any tips please feel free to share! I am hoping it won't come to that but better to be prepared, just in case!

Well, on a fishy note Razz and Artie were looking as good as usual. Blizzard doesn't look like he has bitten his tail recently but still no sign of new growth *sigh*

As for Nero, he managed to scare me for a few minutes. I walked into my bedroom and, as always, popped over to his tank to say "hey". Only - where was Nero?! I looked all over his tank and couldn't find him. I started freaking out, looking around the outside of his tank (though how he was going to jump out of a fully closed tank I surely don't know). Just as I was about to really lose it out comes Nero from his hollow log!

For as long as I looked for him I didn't think he would be in the log that long! Must have been taking a nap lol. He is so funny that way. I have also noticed that his fins have been growing out more (wish he would share the growth with Blizzard ...) to the point where his maneuvering skills while swimming are a bit compromised. His sharp turns are not as graceful as they used to be. Guess that is the curse of a half moon betta!

Well off to so some more research! Night all!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful fish and love reading about your adventures with them!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks BettaLover! And they truly are adventures! I am a bit of a worry wart with all my animals (the tales my horses could tell after 15 years...XD) so reading all these threads has me constantly worrying that one of the Betta Boys will contract something. But it keeps me vigilant on their water changes and gives me another reason **cough - excuse - cough** to take a lot of pictures to create a log of them teehee ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

summersea said:


> Thanks BettaLover! And they truly are adventures! I am a bit of a worry wart with all my animals (the tales my horses could tell after 15 years...XD) so reading all these threads has me constantly worrying that one of the Betta Boys will contract something. But it keeps me vigilant on their water changes and gives me another reason **cough - excuse - cough** to take a lot of pictures to create a log of them teehee ;-)


I agree entirely! I'm very paranoid about my boys contracting things, and I watch them constantly/take pictures, because who doesn't like pictures? :lol:


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I love pictures! I read through your journal the other day and loved the pics you just put up of Merlin and Dragon (oh and can't forget Renji!). They are gorgeous and I love their captions!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

summersea said:


> I love pictures! I read through your journal the other day and loved the pics you just put up of Merlin and Dragon (oh and can't forget Renji!). They are gorgeous and I love their captions!


Thank you! Can't resist taking pictures of them ;-).


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So went out and bought a few necessities before the storm hits tomorrow. Also bought some hot hands heat packs. I figure if we lose electricity I can activate a couple per tank and wrap towels around them and the tanks to keep them warm. Hopefully it won't come to that but it is something to try - just in case! 

For some reason Nero's heater isn't keeping the water as warm as I am used to. Could be because the house is colder (trying to save on money as electric heat is EXPENSIVE!). So had to adjust it. Poor Nero got a bit stressed out and pales a bit in the process since, to get to the heater, I have to move the built in filter and juggle around a bit. So he is on a "Do Not Disturb" break for a bit to let him de-stress. 

Found myself spending a lot of time observing Razz today. His fins really have grown back a lot! I started feeding him NLS small fish pellets instead of his Aqueon pellets an his color seems brighter too! For a fish I thought I was going to lose, he sure is a little trooper. 

Short post today as my best friend is coming over and still need to clean up a bit. I leave you to marvel at Razz's new fin growth!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Gah! So much hype for this "winter storm" but we are still sitting at 47* with just a bunch of rain. I am sure it will cool down but we aren't going to get the snow or "extreme" cold everyone has been touting for the last week. *sigh* I should know better than to get caught up in the hype. Either way, more horses are snug in their stalls and I did water changes - just in case. 

Speaking of fish, I noticed this morning that even though I turned up Nero's heater in his tank was still sitting at 75* this morning even though the thermometer was set at 86. Ugh. So ran to PetsMart and bought a 50watt adjustable heater. Now my tank is too warm!! Set the tank just under the 80* mark on the heater but my thermometer is reading 85! I just can't win. Guess it is a good thing my school system has already called off for tomorrow so I can fiddle with the heater more. 

Speaking of PetsMart, I have been really upset with their care of the bettas recently. I noticed a decline in care starting 2 months ago that progressively got worse. A lot of "fuzzy" sick Bettas and there have been at least 2 Bettas dead in their cups each time I have gone. Just breaks my heart. I wrote the company but all I got was an email saying they lodged a customer complaint and I should hear back in 3-5 business days. That doesn't help these poor fish much! Wish I had the money to rescue more of these poor guys!

Anywho, back to my boys. I have been looking at pics of Blizzard and comparing his fin damage. I don't think he has been biting any more but there sure isn't any new growth. I am thinking his bottom fin (of which the scientific name is alluding me at the moment) appears to be being rubbed off on something. I am not sure if one of the fake plants or his hollow log might be doing some of the damage. I am going to try to save up and get a 5g to create a NPT tank for Blizz. I feel having a planted tank would help him feel less stressed (which would hopefully translate in less fin biting) and would help protect against any damage from fake plants. He is my only fish with these issues and he is driving me crazy!! 

I shall end with a pic of Blizzard so I can look back over time and compare his fins. Good night all!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well we didn't get more than a dusting of snow (at one point we were forecast for 2-4) but boy did the temperatures drop! We hit 57* last night and the lowest so far today (temps are still dropping) was -1*. Brrr! Add in the wind an I have seen windchills of -22*! Had to brave the cold to take are of my horses but plan to cuddle under some blankets with my puppy for the rest of the day! 

I don't know if it was the crazy wether or that I have been feeding him more NLS pellets but Razz made me his first (little) bubble nest since he got sick in October! It isn't much but makes me glad that Razz is healthy enough to make one!

I am sooo obsessed with NPT tanks! I feel like I am living and breathing them! I keep reading threads on the forum and all that does is make me want another tank to try it out in. But then I can't decide on if I get a 5g to try this with do I want to get a new Betta boy or just let Blizzard have his own tank and eventually make the 10g Artie's NPT with some snail and shrimp friends?! Gah, just don't know. Though being able to afford this is likely a couple months away so I have plenty of time to debate in my head ;-)

I leave you with a pic (although a bit blurry) of Razz defending his itty bitty cutie wootie bubble nest!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

It has been a few days since last I wrote. It has been crazy around here! That arctic air did a number on our heat which left me scrambling to keep 2 of my fishies warm! Nero's heater couldn't keep up (I actually bought him a new one before I realized the old one did work just wasn't a high enough wattage). And Razz's little heater couldn't keep up so we ended up with a personal heater in his room to help keep his tank temp up. The things we do for our fish...phew!

Meanwhile, even though their ammonia has stayed under .25ppm - Blizzard's tail biting has turned into mild fin rot :-( Thankfully very mild. I already do 2 - 50% water changes a week on the 10g so upping water changes isn't time feasible for me. Unfortunately i also dont have a hospital tank. So that has left me to treat the entire 10g with meds. Hoping it helps quickly!

On better news, my dad (who I am not on the best terms with but we speak occasionally) saw my post on Facebook about wanting to do a NPT tank so badly. Today a package was left at my door containing a 4g Fluval View tank! I was so excited! I posted a thread in the planted tanks forum to get some input in using the tank as a NPT. I need to still save up and do research on the plants I want before I use the tank but can't wait. Now the question becomes if I want to move Blizzard into the 4g...or get a new guy....

Ahh the possibilities!! So much excitement! I hope I can get a lot if help/opinions in my thread! Here is a pic of the tank(box). I can't wait to use it (excuse me while I go squealing around my room...)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So now I am worried about Artie. I treated the 10g with Jungle Fungus Clear to help with Blizzards fin rot and the sores Artie has had on his head since I got him back in September (from tryin to jump out of his closed pet store cup multiple times). Artie seemed fine during the first day of treatment (put it in Thursday night) but this morning I found him laying on top of his silk plant as close to the top of the tank as he could get. His gills were working hard and he was going up for air a lot. He is a little bloated, pale, and his fins are clamped. I went ahead and did a 30% water change, hoping that a dilution of the medicine will help him. 

Blizzard looks fine and very active. Most of the dark edges are gone but still has a spot or two. I don't understand why the medicine is effecting Artie this way. If he still continues to look this bad I will take out all the medicine in the tank. I really hope he feels better soon! I thought medicine was supposed to help my boys, not make them a million times worse! Ugh!

On a slightly happier side note, I am thinking of talking to my dad to exchange the Fluval View tank for a basic Marina 5g starter kit that was roughly the same price. The shape and lighting would be more conducive for trying my first NPT. Not sure how he would feel about exchanging his gift or dealing with the whole process (since it was through Amazon) so I guess we will see.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Ugh! Artie has me really stressed. I did the water change but he is still laying on a leaf at the top, his gills working over time, and not eating. I will do another 50% water change in the morning. I don't know what else to do for my boy! I never expected meds to do this to him!

On another note, I talked my dad into exchanging the Fluval for the Marina tank. So - YAY - NPT tank coming soon! I did a drive through all my LFS (except the petco 45 mins away) and nobody around here sells nerites (only mystery snails) and the only shrimp I saw were ghost shrimp. I guess I will need to try petco as my last ditch effort. 

I have decided to buy my plants for the NPT online versus PetsMart as they end up close in price (online plants are cheaper but shipping brings that up a lot) plus the online plants are much larger than what PetsMart has. Now I just need the money for them!

Speaking of PetsMart, I am so disappointed in mine. I recently wrote the company about my local store because the bettas all seemed to have be disease or another and several were dead. I got a response from the manager that they were moving then away from the cold draft by the door and working with corporate offices to fix the issue. However, when I went in today there were more dead bettas than live ones. Broke my heart. Some if the dead ones were just gorgeous halfmoons with such pretty colors. I really hope they can get this under control. I don't have many pets tires here so can't really shop anywhere else for many things but I hate seeing the Bettas this way!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well Artie looks a ton better this morning! I was so worried I would lose him yesterday. He is still a bit bloated (so I am fasting him) and if he stops moving he goes a tiny bit sideways but he is actually swimming around and being more himself. Not 100% back but a major improvement! Phew!

Unfortunately Blizzard still has a bit of grey on his fin edges. I am going to have to figure something out for a hospital tank as I obviously can't dose the 10g with Artie in it. Ugh. Keeping bettas is so much more difficult thank I ever imagined. Good thing I love these guys! ;-)

Trying to talk Mom into going to Petco today (it is 45 mins away) to see if they have shrimp or Nerite snails. I hope they do or my idea of an "ecosystem" in a tank is not going to work out so well!

Short entry this morning. May post again later (with a pic as I have been slacking on those lately) this afternoon if I have anything of note to add. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

All I can say is - WOW! The Petco 45mins away has a HUGE selection of bettas! Unfortunately several were dead (why can't pet stores figure this out?!) but I saw in person, for the first time an elephant ear and a King betta! I wish they were so expensive or I would be picking an EE up for my new tank(whenever I can finally afford to set up the NPT)! So many pretty colors!

Sadly, my petco does not sell Nerite (or any type of snail for that matter) and no shrimp. I really want to make an ecosystem but the stores around me are making it so hard! Ugh!

On a happy note, Artie is looking 95% better! Still really active and now just a teeny bit bloated. I will probably fast him tonight and see if that clears up the last bit. I am just so glad whatever was going on seems to have stopped. I think I will let blizzard have a break from the meds and buy a 2g glass jar ($10 at Walmart) to use as my hospital tank next weekend to clear up the last of his fin rot. 

I leave you with a pic of Artie today showing he is feeling much better!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

My new tank came in today!! Squee!! I can't wait until I can set it up! I am pretty close to making a final list of plants I want. But I think I may have too many on my list now that I see the tank in person. May drop a plant or two - which would mean I can afford them that much sooner! Woot!

Artie seems feistier than ever after his little episode this weekend. Still worried about Blizzard's fin rot so I think I will have to put him in a hospital tank with meds this weekend. He won't like it but I can't stand to see his fins slowly disintegrate even though I have kept up with (and done extra) water changes. *sigh*

Razz has also been extra fiesty. He isn't one to usually flare but the last two nights he has flared at me before I feed him. Glad he is feeling so good!

Manage to catch a couple pics of Nero flaring. I have to go into super stealth ninja mode to get pics of this fish. If I am not in the room he spends a lot of time flaring at his reflection. But the minute he sees me he thinks "food lady!!" and all I get are blurry pics as he dances all over the tank in anticipation of yummy goodness. 

Pretty short post as I am exhausted from work (teenagers can do that to a person). I leave you with a collage (since I can't post more than one pic from my phone at a time). A couple shots of Nero flaring at my new tank! Yippee!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

You're going to have so much fun setting that up! 
I can't wait to see!

Also, I think I am crushing on Artie. His face <3


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

BettaNut - Thanks! I can't wait to see it either! And Artie is definitely crush worthy! I love my little mister grumpy gills! 

Well not much to report today. I think my little nephews gave me a cold so feeling pretty blah. Plus got the electric bill in. And thanks to the "polar vortex" that came in last week I won't be able to afford my plants until next payday (or I hope next payday...). Ugh. I want to start my tank so bad!

Did Razz's water change today. His fins are growing back nicely (if a bit feathered in appearance) since our "I Don't Know What I Am Doing" episode back in October. He has a nice punk rock style going on and was showing off today. Makes me laugh!

So I'll end this short entry with a pic of Punk Rock Razz! Enjoy!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

*ogles the fish* Ooh, they're lovely! Sorry you've had a bad run with illness with them. They look pretty healthy otherwise, so I expect they'd be responding well to treatments. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with this new tank.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Aus! I do love my boys and it is a continual learning process. We've hit some bumps in the road (and I suspect there will be more) but I truly enjoy them! I can't wait for my tank to be set up either. I spend all my spare time looking at other NPT tanks and plants for sale until I can afford to get weary thing needed. If only money truly grew on trees! Or - if I didn't own horses that eat up all my money (sometimes literally) but I love my babies too much to really mind a little wait on a new tank ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Ugh, I have been down with a cold all day. I got lucky and at least my school district called off school for snow so I didn't have to use a sick day but, man, I hate being sick. I turn into the biggest baby with the need to cuddle under a comforter with my dog snuggled next to me. 

Anywho, Blizzard's tail has definitely gotten worse this week. I just don't understand why. Artie is in the same tank and suddenly his fins are flourishing and he seems more active than ever. Blizzard is still just as active as ever just with shorter fins. 

So I had mom pick me up a 2g glass jar from Walmart while she was out today. I couldn't get myself off the couch long enough to set it up today but I plan to make it a hospital tank for Blizzard tomorrow. I am going to try another (full) round of Jungle Fungus Clear with daily 50% water changes this time in hopes of clearing it up. If it doesn't work I will give him a break from meds and then try Kanaplex as I have heard that works pretty well since it is still fairly new to the market. 

I am beginning to think doing all this research on a NPT tank is psyching me out. Everyone does it a different way and with different suggestions. I am beginning to feel like I am going in a big circle. Or a maze - like from Alice in Wonderland. I am not sure I will ever find my way out to make my own pretty NPT. Finding step by step instructions (especially with pictures showing how each step works) would be good. As a science teacher I like a good, easy to follow procedure to follow when I am experimenting with something new. Good thing I still have time to try to find just that. 

Even though I am sick I still have to take care of my horses. I love my oldest horse's fuzzy ears (he is a 27 year old fuzzy beast!) and the snow sticking to them was just so darn cute. Though I am sure he was happy to have his blanket on so the snow would stick to the rest of him lol. I leave with a pic of Chippy-doo's fuzziness!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Still feeling pretty sick but managed to get my hospital tank set up and Blizzard acclimated. The 2g jar gives him plenty of room to swim - which is good since he is an extremely active fish. I put a silk plant in upside down to give him plenty if hiding places. Had to go upside down since I did a bare bottom tank and the plant didn't want to stay down or still. The heater is keeping it at a nice 79* so hopefully this will be the end if my fin issues with Blizzard. I treated with Jungle Fungus Clear and my usual prime/stress coat water conditioners. I filled a one gallon jug with conditioned water and enough fungus cure for the 1g. I figure I will do a 50% water change at 2 days using the jugged water. Than do the recommended 25% water change and second dose on day 4. 

If this doesn't work I will give him a break from meds then try kanaplex. I hope this won't be a recurring issue with Blizz. He is driving me nuts!

Everyone else is doing good. Razz's fins continue to grow and Nero is his usual sassy self. Artie has been pretty active (for him) but I wonder if he will miss his little tank buddy over the next week. 

Working on re-cycling the 10g since I medicated the whole tank last weekend (which was an epic fail). Pulled out all the plants on Blizz's side and scrubbed them down. I removed all but 2 plastic plants from that side just in case that was part of the problem with Blizz's fins. Hopefully the scrub down will also help with the algae in the tank. 

I have been spending a lot of my "sick time" researching plants for the NPT tank. So many options! My sister said she was telling a coworker about my tank and they got to talking. I guess this guy is big into aquariums and may have some free plant clippings for me! Yay! Hopefully he has some of the plants I want. That would definitely help the "poor school teacher wants an NPT tank" budget!

Well I think I am going to curl up and take a nap with my puppy. Below is a pic of Blizzard in his temporary new home. If you look at his tail you can see he is starting to get pin prick holes along the edges. Hopefully this clears up soon!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well Blizzard seems to be doing fine in his hospital tank. Even blew a tiny bubble nest. I think I can see a bit of progress but that could be wishful thinking - or bad eye sight. Hopefully there will be clear evidence of healing and regrowth soon to put my mind at ease. 

So, finding Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix is turning out to be a bit of a wild goose chase. I tried all the usual stores (Walmart, lowes, Kmart) but either they no longer carry it or it is too early in the season. I saw online where a Home Depot in Lexington says they have it in stock so looks like a trip into the city is in order. Hopefully they do have it or I don't know what I will do for my tank!

I am also torn in whether to do a sand or natural colored gravel cap on top of the soil. I like the sand look but I hear it can look a bit messy with water changes and replanting. So then I was thinking gravel but I am not sure if affects plant growth at all. Decisions decisions. 

I watched several videos yesterday on setting up an NPT. I am feeling much better about the process but still a bit nervous. Everyone does it slightly differently. I am afraid I will mess it up and waste the money I spent setting up the tank (and with being on a budget that would royally suck). I will keep researching until I can finally set up everything and hope I have learned enough. 

Short post tonight as, while I feel a bit better, I am still a bit sick. So early to bed. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow before I have to go back to work. Off to bed I go with this pic of Artie I took today to give me sweet dreams! Night!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Finally found some miracle gro organic choice potting mix! Woot woot! Now to find the gravel or sand I want. I am hoping to order plants this weekend but will keep an eye in the weather. Don't want to ship them if it is going to be too cold. Getting excited with every purchase!

Did water changes today. That includes a 50% change on Blizzards hospital tank. I used pre-medicated and treated water so it should be on the same level as what was already in his tank. He is just as fiesty as ever but wasn't happy with the water change - of course he has never liked water changes so nothing new there ;-)

Did Nero's tank too. Finally got his finicky heater just where I want it. Sitting nicely at 80*. The heater shows it at 77* so there is a bit if discrepancy from the heater dial to an actual thermometer. I also replaced his previous CFL soft white light for a CFL daylight bulb. I was not expecting the drastic color change! It really makes his tank look more blue. Not to mention his own colors look a more vibrant blue! I attached a pic below so you can see. Still looks like the "pretty boy" of the family lol

Another short post today. Hope everyone had a great Monday!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nero looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks BettaLover! I am pretty proud if the way he turned out. He also got lucky being the newest member of the family in that I learned most of my hard lessons before he came around lol ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's how it worked with Dragoon-he got spoiled compared to what poor Merlin went through in the early days I had him.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

That seems to be the way of it. Too bad they don't come with accurate instruction manuals lol


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

summersea said:


> That seems to be the way of it. Too bad they don't come with accurate instruction manuals lol


lol now that would be nice!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Whelp ended up with another snow day. At this point I will be in school until the end of June - ugh. 

My sisters coworker who grows aquarium plants wasn't able to help me out. A friend tried to help by putting water in the tank when it looked low - only they didn't condition the water and all his plants (think 125 gallons worth) melted. So looks like I will be ordering everything on line. Keeping an eye on the weather next week in hopes it will be nice enough to ship. Still debating on sand or gravel. May take a friends and family vote to see what everyone thinks (so feel free to leave an opinion if you have one ;-) ). 

Blizzard is still in his hospital tank. Since I had some free time I made a progression collage to try to see if there has been any improvement. I think there is some but so hard to tell. I was hoping by now that it would be pretty obvious. Tomorrow he will get a water change and his second dose. Hopefully by sunday(the end of treatment) he will have obvious signs of repair. 

In the collage below the top pic was before treatment with the bottom pic being today. Feel free to let me know if you think it looks like some regrowth or not!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well I have now been out of school for a week due to bad weather! Ugh! This is going to be a never ending school year! Plus the bad weather is supposed to continue next week so I don't think I will be able to order my plants as I had planned. I hate the wait! I just want to make my NPT - is that so much to ask?!

On a fishy front everyone is still doing well. I did a water change on the 10g today. Artie was all kinda of fiesty and flew around his tank like crazy. I thought for sure I would accidentally suck him up in the gravel vac the way he was acting!

I also did a 50% water change on Blizzards hospital tank then added his second dose. I filled up a gallon jug and put enough of the meds in their to do another 50% change with medication on Friday. Hopefully he should be good to go back in the 10g on Sunday. I plan to go to petco on Sat to pick up another silk plant or two for his side of the 10g since I took out almost all his plastic plants - just in case. I am also going to pic up either black sand or natural gravel for my cap while I am there. If I ever decide on which one anyway lol

Nero spent most of his day "parasailing" around his tank. He is always showing off his fins - which is why I call him the Pretty Boy of the bunch. Reminds me of that guy who is impeccably groomed and always checking himself out in whatever reflective surface might be nearby ;-)

Razz has been pretty chill the last few days. I need to get another pic of him on here. 

For now, here is Nero doing his daily parasailing exercise lol


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And because I just can't resist his grumpy face, here is my favorite pic I took of Artie today (too many snow days = lots of fishy pics on my phone lol)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

It is a week of never ending snow days. They have already called off school for tomorrow and at this rate I will be lucky to be back at work by Wednesday next week! Good thing I have decided not to show my horse this year as I will be in school well past the start of show season!

The Betta Boys all seem to be doing well. Did a water change for Razz today (I can't wait to get all the tanks back in the same WC schedule again). Razz was all kinda of fiesty and tried to nip my fingers a couple times - the little booger!

I know Artie had that bad reaction to the Jungle Fungus Clear a couple weeks ago but his fins have never looked better! They have nice growth on the tips and are showing even more pink! He has also been spunky than ever. So not sure if the meds helped or if the upped water changes and restarting of the tank's cycle is what is helping. Either way he seems to be quite the happy fish!

I was supposed to go the petco on Saturday with my best friend but they are calling for nasty snow conditions so looks like I will have to go without her tomorrow. I want to get Blizzard a new silk plant and a new gravel pump that is easier to use on a dirted tank. I am pretty sure I am also going with black sand for my NPT. Though may change my mind tomorrow lol

Well off to get some sleep - lots to do tomorrow!
Here is a pic of Razz as he was feeling left out in the journal ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And since it is Thursday and I have been bored out of my mind, here is a TBT (throw back Thursday) of Nerofrom when he first came home until now. My what a transformation!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

We are in for another snow storm tonight. When will the madness end?!

On a more aquatic note, I got quite a bit accomplished today. Did the last 50% change with medicated water for Blizzard's hospital tank. He should be ready to go back in the split 10g with Artie on Sunday. Blizz's fins are looking better. It has been pretty slow growth but there is improvement. Hopefully once he is back to his usual home the growth will continue. 

I went with my Mom to petco today to buy a few fish things. Their Bettas all looked so sad and unhappy. I wish people on pet stores woul take better care of these guys - though there is hope (more in that in a bit). I picked up another silk plant for Blizzards side of the 10g. I also got a live wisteria for Nero's tank since I put in a new CFL daylight bulb and his anubias is doing so well. I would like to eventually replace all the fake plants with live ones (except his favorite silk plant in the far back that he sleeps in). It will be a slow process as I am saving up to do the NPT. I figure clippings from that tank can be used in Nero's tank later on. 

I also decided on using black sand as the cap for my NPT. This way when I am replanting in the future, it will not show the dirt on the surface as much. Plus I am going to try to get a couple trumpet snails to aerate my tank and the black sand will hide any dirt they dig up. I was hoping to get a hand pump siphon for the NPT tank but Petco doesn't have any small ones. I have a self starting gravel pump now but I am afraid it will make a mess in a sand/dirt tank. Luckily I looked on Amazon and they had a small BioOrb gravel vac that is hand started that was only $9 plus free shipping for amazon prime. I think this will be very useful in my new setup. 

After Petco, mom and I stopped by a new pet store that just opened in our town. We went in to see if they carried our dog food but found that they are selling Bettas. I love the display they have. Compared to our other LFS this is pretty nice. Each bowl is connected to an aeration system and lit with an LED light. All the boys looked happy and healthy (no females) with only one cup that had quite a bit of waste inthe bottom of the cup. I am hoping they continue to take good care of their bettas over time. As I said, this is a new store so the fish haven't been there long. I garauntee I will be stopping in quite a bit and looking there when I am ready for my new boy in the NPT. Right now they only have VT, CT, and DT but lots of space for more types. We will see what they get! Below is a pic of their store set up.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Gah - I hate when my pics go sideways! Anywho, here is a pic of the new wisteria I put in Nero's tank as well. I like how green the lightbulb makes it! (Hopefully my phone won't flip this one too...)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Had a busy day today. Went to the new pet store this morning to pick up cat food for my sister. Aannnddd of course I went over to the bettas. A lady asked if she could help us and my mom have me a look and told the lady "Nope. She already has for and is JUST LOOKING." The last part was emphasized for my benefit I am sure ;-)

I did learn, however, that they originally bought enough bettas to fill the display but because I weather the shipment was delayed and most of the bettas were DOA. So sad! This horrible weather is affecting everyone it seems!

On a "yay" note, I finally talked my best friend into getting a new Betta boy today! She had a little double tail named Buddy who was very sickly when she bought him. She had hoped to make him better but after fighting to heal him for 3 months, she lost Buddy. Due to life circumstances and from being upset over the loss of Buddy she put off getting a new guy. But she always likes to look at my boys when she comes over. Several times she made the comment of how much she loved Artie's fins (so CT was turning out to be her fave). She also always pointed out he liked the red/blue coloring on Bettas whenever we happened by some in a store. 

So of course I sent her pics from the new pet store and told her about this gorgeous CT red/blue boy who looked very healthy and was building a bubble nest. Next thing I know I picked her up and off to the pet store we went! And, of course, she ended up taking home the boy I knew she would! We also picked up some new decorations and a live anubias plant to go in with him. I was so happy for her! Got him acclimated in her tank and have my fingers crossed that this one stays healthy for her!

Below is a pic of Frenzy, so named for his tendency to suddenly swim sporadically and crazily around his tank). Not the best lighting as her tank came with internal LED color changing lights and not an overhead light but it gets the point across.

Now I wish my new NPT tank was set up so I could get a new boy!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad that you're friend found a new boy! Love the name!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks! I love his name too! And guess what?! I have created another Betta Addict!

There was a second Betta at the new store that my best friend thought about all night. So she called me this morning an asked if I wanted to go tank shopping because that boy just HAD to go home with one of us. And since I wasn't ready for another boy he woul have to go home with her!

So let me introduct Sylvester the Stone - aka Sly or Stone. He is a gorgeous little double tail! He is still acclimating so I will try to post a better pic later!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And here is Sly all acclimated and exploring his new home. I am almost as proud of him as if he were my new boy lol


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! He's already coloring up nicely! Very handsome boy!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

My what a busy day I had - especially in the world of fishies!

As you may have seen in my previous post, my best friend bought her second betta today. I love little Sly! He is pretty timid yet but hopefully he comes around. I have included a few pics of Sly exploring his tank some more below - because who doesn't want to see cute betta pics?! lol

Frenzy, my best friend's new CT, is also feeling really good on his second day home. In fact, he is working on quite the bubble nest! I added a couple pics below, also where you can see his coloration a little better, but he has made his nest even bigger since these pics were taken. Happy boy! 

Then back at the homestead, today was the day Blizzard got to go back into the 10g with Artie! I did a 50% water change on the 10g and put in Blizzard's new silk plant and took out he last little plastic plant. Then cupped Blizzard and brought him back over. Artie went ballistic! He kept flaring and flying all over the tank. I included a pic of Artie and Blizz during acclimation. Artie is telling him to go away while Blizz just wants out! lol There is also a pic of Artie flaring, he was all fired up!:roll:

Blizzard's fins definitely have regrowth and I hope it continues. I will include a collage pic showing before and after later on but in the pic below you can see his fins have definitely improved. Would be nice if he would let them grow all the way back out without biting this time!

Also did water changes on Razz and Nero's tanks (the amount of water I dealt with today...shew!). I caught a cute pic of Razz while trying to take a pic of his live plant (to give my best friend an idea of a low light plant). I swear Razz is like "Hey, whatcha doin' over there? Huh huh?" Kinda reminds me of a puppy dog! I also go a side shot of him because...hey, pictures! lol ;-)

Nero as loving his log today. After his water change I caught a few pics of him playing peek-a-boo around his log plants and then another of him investigating. I am loving the bright blue color his scales look with this new lightbulb!

Speaking of - I am planning on order my plants on Tuesday. The weather is supposed to warm above freezing so I can't wait any longer! I just hope they have all the plants I want as a couple have come in and out of stock over the last few weeks while I have been researching. I can't wait to get this tank set up! My biggest obstacle is going to be finding shrimp of any kind to put in the tank. Not even petsmart has any ghost shrimp. Why it has to be difficult I will never understand!

Phew, I think that is enough for one post! ;-) Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Chucklesjk (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so proud of both my new boys! You will have to send me a few of those pics from your last post. I haven't gotten pictures that nice of Sly myself. And the one of Frenzy's tail and the nest, you can see his color pretty well! Look at you, you awesome picture taker you! &#55357;&#56841; I was thinking of getting one of those clip on lights for Frenzy's tank, at least to use to take pictures. Not sure if it would work very well, but they weren't too expensive.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well! Great pictures!

Chucklesjk-congrats on your two new bettas!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Zette - I can't wait to see te pics you get with the new clip on light for Frenzy! I will send you those pics toon ;-)

BettaLover - Thanks! I am obsessed with taking pics of my boys! My phone is FULL of them!

Well don't manage an update yesterday as I actually had to go to work - imagine that ;-) That's okay though - had another snow day today lol  

I used my snow day well! There was one last pet store in Lexington I hadn't tried in order to get the shrimp and snails I wanted. Lo and behold, the very LAST possible store had everything I wanted lol! These guys carry several bakeries of nerites snails (I am not sure which color pattern I wants didn't think I would have such choices lol) and they carry cherry shrimp! So I am thinking 4-5 Nerite snails (1 for Nero, Blizzard, Artie and then 1-2 for the NPT tank) and 5 cherry shrimp. They just said to call a few days a head of time and they would be sure they had plenty! Woot woot!

I also ran to another pet store near that one and looked at their driftwood pieces. They are the cheapest I have seen AND already have an anubias plant rooted in. I found the best one they had that would fit in my 5g (seen below) and brought it home. The only problem with this piece was that it had several tiny pond snails on it in the store. So I whipped up a diluted bleach bath and followed directions for dipping to remove snails. I now have it sitting it my hospital tank in dechlorinated water with my heater. That will be its temporary home until the NPT is ready to go. 

And...drumroll please...I FINALLY ORDERED MY PLANTS!! Woot woot! I had to make one change since they were out of crypto wendtii red but otherwise got everything I wanted. The driftwood takes up a bit more space than I originally anticipated so may have got too much but figure any excess can go in Nero's tank. 

Now I am like a nervous mother until all my plants make it here alive and well. Lord help me if I ever decide to ship a betta! XD

I also put together the bare bones of the tank and have it situated where I want it. My new gravel vac that starts via a hand bulb versus shaking is also in. I am so close to an NPT tank I can taste it! Come on plants!


----------



## emka (Oct 6, 2013)

All right, you mentioned starting work on that NPT over in my journal, so I had to come over and check. :lol: Can't wait to see it get started up. That anubias/driftwood combo is a pretty cool find! 

And those fish of yours are MAJOR cuties.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Emka! I am pretty excited (as is evident by all my spelling errors in my last post - and silly iPhone fixes lol)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Not much to report today - had another snow day (though at this point they really should call then freeze your ... off days!) so decided to go back to the LFS and get 3 Nerite snails (one each for Artie, Blizzard, and Nero) after I noticed an algae explosion since I switched Nero to a higher light. Also bought Nero another plant (a cabomba) since they had some nice looking ones on sale. 

I had to laugh - I figured Blizzard (who often appears my most aggressive) to be the one to mess with his snail. I was wrong. Blizzard looked at him then ignored him from then out. Artie did fine (which I already knew he would as he has had a snail before). But Nero flipped his wig, and not aggressively. He seemed scared of the weird, kinda moving rock-like monster that immediately started exploring the tank. He was so entranced that he didn't notice me come in to check right away. When I went to leave he suddenly saw me and flew across the tank. Such a dork lol

But all 3 snails seem to be doing well. Only the littlest one, in Blizzards tank, has me concerned because he hasn't moved near as much as the other two but he is on the glass nomming away at algae - albeit slowly. 

Named the new editions Bob, Lil Bob, and Pete. The names actually are an inside joke my sister and I have has for yeeeaaarrrsss so she got a kick out of it. ;-)

Here is Nero keeping a close eye on this alien invader...


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh an almost forgot the cutest part of the day! My 4 year old nephew brought his pet "fishy" over so he could swim in Auntie's hospital tank. It needed medicine like "'lizzard's" to make it all better! <3


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So excited - my plants should be here tomorrow! NPT here we come!

Other than that not much to update but hoping for a HUGE update tomorrow when I get my tank set up!

On a fishy front, Nero's huge rip in his tail fin healed almost completely overnight. And all the snails are still alive and well. 

Blizzard was feeling particularly feisty tonight. After it got dark his tank light was still on so his reflection sent him into a flaring frenzy for like 10 mins. Even included a few sassy tail slaps lol 

Here is a collage with close ups of Blizzard's feistiness. They are a little blurry since he was flying around super fast! Haha - silly fishy!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Just a quick post since I am still at work but just got a pic from my Mom...


MY PLANTS ARE HERE!! SQUEEEE!!

Expect a muuuch longer post either late tonight or tomorrow once I have it all set up! So excited!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

It was a long and daunting task but - my NPT is now set up! Woot woot!

It was definitely a learning process and even though I had researched for the last couple months, I was constantly looking this up during the process. It took roughly 3 hours to complete but would have taken just under 2 hours if I didn't mess it up right at the end. Things went great but as I was filling it up the last time, I decided my dwarf lily needed to shift a bit backward. Bad idea - a volcanic eruption of all things organic potting mix flew into the tank. I spent the next hour trying to clear up my water. Then some of my stems came up...and one of my pygmy chain swords. It was kind of depressing. I should have left well enough alone the first time lol

Here are some pictures of set up.
First is the bare tank. Then I put it roughly 1 inch of Miracle Grown Organic Potting Mix. Capped that with about a half inch of petco black sand. Might be a bit more than that but I think it will be okay.

Then came time for the plants. Because the site I purchased the plants online do not guarantee snail free plants, I did a diluted bleach treatment on each plant. You can see the assembly line set up below. Did 1/2cup of bleach in 9 cups of water. Let soak for 2 mins and then dunked in heavily dechloronated water before rinsing in tap water and placing in decloronated water in the holding bucket.

Last but not least comes the planted tank. The design is a pretty basic symmetrical look. I thought about going with a more one sided tank with all the big leafed plants on the right and the driftwood angled. But decided to play it safe for now. I can always rescape it in a few months once the tank has matured. I just hope all of my plants survive! 

The plants included are:
Crypto wendtii red - back left corner
Wisteria - center 2 
Hygrophilia corymbosa - back right corner
Bacopa Carolina - midground left side
Anubius - attached to driftwood, front and center
Java Fern - attached to driftwood, back limb
Dwarf Lily - front right corner
Pygmy Chain Sword - 5 plants up front

Hoping to get my shrimp soon (maybe even tomorrow if water parameters look okay in the morning) and then the search begins for my final betta. I am being picky this time as it likely my last betta for quite some time. I want something I don't already have so have to keep my eye open!

The last pic is of Nero because he decided the NPT tank can't have allll the attention so he blew me his first teeny, tiny bubble nest! So cute!!

Few, now I am exhausted and will be heading to bed. Cross your fingers my NPT works! I am still like a nervous mother!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So after staring at my NPT and posting in the planted tanks forum and getting some agreement, I decided to move a few things in the tank around. I took the center, tiny chain sword and moved it to Nero's tank to see if it would grow. Then moved the dwarf lily back a bit so I could more "clump" the chain swords to each side rather than look so linear. I also trimmed the hygro corymbosa as I felt I needed to be a bit lower in the tank. I think I am happy with my results - for now lol. You can see the small transformation below. Top pic is first look with bottom pic the revised edition

I also have 5 cherry shrimp on order and will add a Nerite if I get enough algae. I have also decided I want an EE for this tank. I plan for this to be my last tank (no - really this time) as I don't have to room or time for maintenance of another tank. So I figure I will pay the extra money and get the fish I really want ;-)

Everyone is good on the fishy front and no one has messed with my snaileys so I am happy! Nero still eyes his lil scooting friend with distrust but it is pretty comical to watch. He even blew me a huge bubble nest this week (though I just destroyed it during a water change - all while Nero glared at me lol) but he likely built it because he was feeling territorial but as long as he doesn't hurt the snail I am happy 

Short post today as I need to take my dog to the vet for shots (he is also eyeing me suspiciously - it is like my animals don't trust me ). Have a good day all!


----------



## emka (Oct 6, 2013)

I LOVE that tank - that rescape is so neat, it's like the anubias and driftwood are now the focal point. There's just no beating live plants for a gorgeous looking tank! How tough was it to replant? I don't think I'll be undertaking an NPT anytime soon, but learning never hurts. 

And awwww, Nero, you'll be okay buddy, nobody doubts your fishy manliness! That snail isn't gonna steal away the girlfriend you don't have!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Emka! I really like how the driftwood turned into the focal point too! Rescaping wasn't too bad. The wrist was moving the dwarf lily because it is a bulb and the leaves are very fragile. I am still not sure it will survive. Some soil did get disrupted and pop up in the water column but I used my fish net to strain the big clumps out and then did a 50% water change. The filter took care of the rest. All in all it was actually pretty easy to set the NPT up and I think you would like it! I am already seeing clear signs of growth! It is great!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Just a short post this morning. Everyone is good on a fishy front and the NPT tank seems to be growing (will do a big update in that later on). And the exciting part I today (other than the fact I am now on snow day #15) is that my shrimp should hopefully be here today! Crossing my fingers!

To start the day off, here is Nero showing how grumpy he is in the morning. Silly fishy.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

My shrimpies came in today! Woot woot! They actually gave me 6 for the price of 5 plus a free sprig of cabomba for ten to ride home on to make them more comfortable. I love the lady that works on Tuesdays! Turns out I have 3 males and 3 females. Did some research and learned that the females are actually the darker red and bigger than the males. Was pretty easy to sex mine. Below is a pic of one male and female. Hope I end up with little shrimp babies!

My only problem with that tank is my ammonia level. I did a water test today and it came back as 1ppm of ammonia. Considering how heavily planted the tank is I was surprised at such a high level. I did a 50% water change before putting the shrimp in. Hopefully the water stabilizes before Saturday so I can go Betta shopping as planned. 

The LFS also had some nice ludwigia for sale so I bought a bunch to put in Nero's tank. I took out the last of his plastic plants which just leaves his log and his favorite silk plant he sleeps in that isn't live. Sadly my cabomba is melting. Hoping it will survive the transition. I also bought another Nerite snail. For now it is staying in Nero's tank (poor guy is surrounded now - 2 alien slimey things have now invaded his territory) since hair algae has exploded in there. I am also cuttin back his lighting hours to try to reduce the issue. The second snail will eventually go in the NPT tank when I get enough algae to sustain it. 

Glad today ended up being a snow day so I could get my shrimpies all settled in. I won't lie, they are a lot cuter than I gave them credit for before. Already attached! <3 Enjoy their first cameo appearance on the thread!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Your tank looks great! Nero is very handsome as well! Such lovely, eye catching bright blue.
Unfortunately, don't be surprised if your shrimp don't make it. They are VERY sensitive to any raised levels, and typically they need a mature cycled tank. I ended up losing my entire first batch of 8 or so RCS and one of my Amanos, I'm assuming due to water prams, as my tank hadn't been set up long, only about a month, with fish and snails(who all did fine). I thought it was cycled, and my readings seemed okay but alas, they didn't adapt well. My next batch, that was like 30 of them, I got only a month later and I have not seen a single dead one, they are breeding well/ numbers seem to be on the rise. 
Also, it's hard to tell in te picture but I THINK I see saddles on both those shrimp, meaning that's actually two females. Color and size isn't a tell tale, as you could have younger shrimp, or shrimp who aren't as "high grade" meaning the color isn't as bright or as much coverage.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Quinn! I hope they make it but if they for I will have learned my lesson. When I read the NPT thread OldFishLady's instructions said livestock could be added right away. I waited 4 days before getting these guys but am learning "right away" may not really work. I am going to do 50% water changes every other day with prime and adding Seachem Stability (bacterial additive) for the next 7 days to see if I can kick start the cycle for these little guys an so I can hopefully get a new Betta sooner. But I will wait on a new Betta until water params are stable. Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Phew what a busy snow day #16 (with a confirmed snow day #17 already called for tomorrow)! I am going to break the update into chunks since I can only post one pic per post from my phone. 

Took a run to PetsMart and picked up some Root Tabs. My cabomba in Nero's tank really melted plus just put in some ludwigia (and I know the pygmy chain sword would also love a root tab). While there I talked myself into buying a java fern and moss ball for Nero's tank. Finally pulled out the last of his plastic plants. Now the only fake plants he has left are the one on the log and his tall silk plant in the way back that he likes to sleep on. 

Here is hoping all the plants survive! I tied the java moss to a rock using cotton thread but - man - it is hard to get that thing to stay in place! I placed 2 root tabs broken into halves between the plants. I had read where people had problem with algae/cloudy water if too much was used so figure I would start small. Especially since I am still fighting the hair algae! Hopefully all these plants and the moss ball will help soak up extra nutrients and cut down on the algae growth. 

Left pic is front view of Nero's tank now, right is a side view where you can see the java fern and chain sword better. The moss ball is in the other side. The bottom pic is Nero - glaring at me - again lol


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

The shrimp are doing well! All 6 are still alive! Though I am beginning to think I may have all females - they have all turned darker red. Not that I am an expert but I am hoping I have at least 1 male since I want little shrimp babies!

I bought some Seachem Stability while I was out today an added the first dose to the NPT tank. I am hoping it will help the tank cycle faster so I don't lose all my shrimpies (who my nephew has named: Barney, Wilma, Pebbles, Fred, Bette, and Bambam lol). I am also going to do 50% water changes every other day for a while to keep the water parameters safe for the little guys. Fingers crossed for them!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Also did water changes for Razz and the 10g today. So far everyone seems to be doing well. Artie has been pretty spunky (for him) recently. Blizzard's fins have definitely grown! I have attached a before and after treatment photo below. Definite signs of growth! I just hope he lets them fully grow back this time!

Still waiting on the 10g to cycle since I had to start over after medicating the tank. It seems to take forever! Ugh!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

One last entry for the night and I am done - promise!

I just had to include this pic of Blizzard and Artie that I took after doing their water change. Such grumpy faces! I love it!

My sister is bringing me her decent digital camera tomorrow so I can try to take better pics of my boys. If that happens expect a true picture spamming post tomorrow! Have a great night!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

*Major Photo Update!!!*

Well was going to post a series of pictures I took today but having issues uploading. Guess I will have to wait until tomorrow as I am not feeling well and not in the mood to figure it out...so guess I will see you all tomorrow! :-(


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well – let’s try this again. Maybe third tries a charm. I attempted to upload pics this morning only to have it shut down right before I finished. Fingers crossed this time!

I borrowed my sister’s digital camera to take a few pics of the boys. Her camera was having a hard time focusing on them (especially Blizzard because he is white) and since it isn’t my camera I didn’t want to mess with the settings. Did manage to get a few nice pics so I will do a major update with them below:

#1 We’ll start with Razz. He is the most laid back of the bunch and as such was not impressed by my picture taking. I did manage to get this one nice picture – I love what the lighting did with his colors!

#2 & #3 Next up is Artie. He has been quite feisty ever since I started re-cycling the 10g (after medicating the whole tank). His colors have also popped – his pink is showing up better than ever. On top of that he is showing nice fin growth. Makes me happy!

#4 Because he is white, the camera had a really hard time focusing on Blizzard. However I did get a decent pic of his flare except the color is off as he is more white. You can see his fins have really started to grow back. I just hope he lets them grow all the way back in!

#5, 6 & 7 Nero was not overly cooperative on the picture front either. He is a quick mover but did get a couple shots. The first shows off his colors pretty well. He did flare for me once but the light was his backdrop so his colors didn’t come through that well. But you can really see how long his fins have gotten! And I had to add in the pic with him and the snail – I don’t think he minds the intrusion so much any more lol

#8 Next is the NPT tank. There has been definite signs of growth in the tank. The bacopa and the crypto wendtii are the only two plants show some signs of melting but both also show signs of growth so will see how that goes. I will do a comparison photo of first set up to a week later – probably tomorrow once I do another water change and fix the anubias (more on that in a sec)

#9 All 6 shrimp are still doing great! They have all brightened up and now I think I might have all females. Was hoping for at least one male so that I might see some baby shrimpies but, then again, I have no idea if I am right about the genders so maybe I will get babies anyway lol. The anubias in the picture is the plant giving me the most difficulty. You can see the yellow spots and the holes. I asked on the planted forum and was given the opinion that it is the transition from low light to such high light. Also, it could be a virus so it was suggested I take off all affected leaves. Plan on doing that in the morning but will miss the centerpiece look it gave the tank. Hope it grows back quick and healthy!

#10 It is a toss up between the wisteria and the sword as to which plant has given me the most growth but you can see definite signs of growth on the tops of the wisteria. They have also put down a lot of roots into the substrate – so yay!

#11 I have also learned that the name pygmy chain SWORD. One of the leaves literally knifed through a bacopa leaf! So strange! But these puppies are absolutely loving the miracle gro! Growing new leaves like crazy!!

Okay, I think that is enough for now. I am sure I missed something but can always add more later! You can also see all the algae problems I'm having in Nero and the 10g tank. Someday I will figure that out.

 Here’s hoping everything works this time (darn internet problems…). Night all!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Finally trimmed my dying anubias leaves today when I did my water change. I miss the busy appearance as my center piece. Hopefully it grows back fairly quickly :-(

Below I have posted a one week comparison pic. You can definitely tell the wisteria and chain swords have grown quite a bit. My dwarf lily has 5 new leaves so pretty excited about that. My hygro is showing a lot of new growth too. The bacopa and crypt wendtii are the two that are melting a but and showing little growth. Hopefully they take off eventually!

Ammonia levels are still a bit high (1-2ppm) so still doing every other day water changes for the shrimpies. So far so good on that front! One of them molted overnight so I am hoping that is a sign of growth and health. They are all over the tank and do a great job of breaking down any leaves that melt - particularly off the wendtii. 

Well short post as I am heading to petco with my best friend. I am not - planning - on coming home with a new boy yet since my levels haven't stabilized yet. But...I do have a hospital tank...but would have to buy a Beyer so rather not spend the money unless the PERFECT boy is found. We shall see - have a great day!


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that little gray spot on Blizzard's top fin natural or did something happen? (Either way I think it looks cute, lol.) And I love Nero's colors. I've always been a fan of blue and black together.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovee- those are natural spots on Blizzard. He has the big black one on his top fin, a little dot in his tail fin, and a "smudge" on his bottom fin. He has always had them so I thought he might one day marble but they haven't changed appearance so I think the are just permanent "spots". Some times I call him "See Spot Swim" because of it lol ;-)

And thanks, I love how brilliantly blue Nero turned out too! He is definitely the pretty boy of the bunch lol

-------

Well went to petco but was unimpressed with their bettas. There was one EE that I kinda liked but he had a couple grey spots that made me think infection and I really don't have time for a project fishy right now (though it hurt me a little to leave him there). 

However I did find out that in February 22 & 23 they are doing the "Amazin Aquatics Event" and will have 50% off all freshwater fish - including bettas! So I think I am going to wait because I can justify buying an EE that way ...I just hope they have a nice selection for the event!

On a tank front - gah!! Baby snails EVERYWHERE in the NPT!!! I did a bleach diluted treatment on all plants but the one sprig of cabomba that the shrimp rode home on. Grrrr - apparently that one sprig was enough. I am tryin to suck them out whenever I see them but there are so many I am bound to miss some. If they start eating my plants I am going to be one unhappy camper. Those plants aren't cheap!

Well not much else to report other than Nero made me another bubble nest! Yay! So I will leave it at that for the day!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Happily not much to report today other than they have already called off work for tomorrow (snow day #19 - ugh). 

All the boy's tanks got water changes today. Spent quite a bit of time scrubbing green hair algae out of Nero and the 10g tanks. My snails do a good job with the glass but not so much plants (fake or living). I decided to order some Flourish Excel from Amazon as it was only $10. I have heard good things about it helping with algae so I figure it is worth a shot for Nero's tank. 

Still sucking baby snails out of the NPT tank. Took out about 15 more today. Still saw a few in hard to reach places. I keep kicking myself over having not dipped the cabomba. Ah well, live and learn!

Decided to do a comparison shot of Blizzard's fins. I am happy to report they keep growing! I have gotten so used to his short fin look that it is strange to see him with longer fins. Will be it wresting to see how long he can get them to grow!

I think I'll call it quits there. Not much exciting - but then again, in a fishy world, that tends to be a good thing!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I am really enjoying your journal! Thanks for sharing and your great photos!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks DaytonaBetta! I love to share my boys' experiences plus I love taking their pictures. Not many people in my life understand my obsession with these guys and their unique and individual personalities. Posting in here is a great way of sharing what no one in my "real world" gets


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Today was another quiet day at home. They have already called snow day #20 for tomorrow but I am forcing myself to drive in to work anyway. I have a 29g community tank in my classroom that needs some tending. Thankfully a custodian has been feeding them for me but they need a water change and I want to check that they are all good to go. 

Spent a portion of my day sucking babies snails from the NPT - again. Seriously, how many babies could there be?! Also did another water change. Ammonia is still testing at 1ppm. Was hoping to start seeing it decrease by now. But the shrimpies are still all alive. 3 of them have molted and I am even more convinced I have all females. Kinda bummed because I was hoping for baby shrimpies but at the same time I won't have to worry about population control. I wonder how many shrimp my 5g could hold on top of a Betta...not sure where to find that info but might have to look into it. And figuring out how to better sex these guys so that if I do decide to get a couple more I can be sure to get a male or two!

Still struggling with algae in Nero's tank. I get rid of as much as I can but it seems to be back the next day. I am even doing two light cycles of 4hrs with a break in between. Still not helping. Hopefully the flourish excel I ordered will do the trick. One of the snails in Nero's tank hasn't moved in over 24hrs. I would think he is dead but he is clinging to one if the walls. I would figure if he were dead he would have fallen by now...

And the big news of the day - Blizzard made me his first ever bubble nest!! I was beginning to dispair that he would ever make one but there it is! It isn't very wide but got pretty tall. It will be interesting to see if he maintains it until water change day Wednesday. I had to laugh because he built it right next to the divider on the only completely open spot where he can see Artie clearly. I think he was sending him a message lol 

I was so ecstatic when I saw it I literally went running through the house like a crazy lady looking for my phone so I could take a picture to send my best friend (pretty sure that cemented my crazy fish lady status for my mother...). It is pretty great having a best friend who gets my Betta addiction. If you were to check our message log you would see the number of Betta pics we swap back and forth on a weekly basis. On top of that we are both horse lovers. It becomes quite obvious why we have been friends for 11 years 

I leave you with a pic of Blizzard's masterpiece. Behold it's beauty! What shape, what structure! ;-)


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

That is exciting! I hope our Sammy makes one someday.


----------



## Chucklesjk (Aug 8, 2013)

I like how you got Blizzard in the picture. Almost like he's saying "Look what I did!" 

I am pretty sure the whole Betta obsession sealed the whole best friend deal! Lol I mean if the whole horse thing wasn't enough, the bettas surely did it!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Hehehe you are absolutely correct. The fish have sealed the deal! No way you are getting out if being my best friend now lol ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I might actually get to go to work, officially, tomorrow. Went into my classroom to check on my community tank (everyone was fine and dandy) and get some paperwork done. 

My Flourish Excel came in today. I did a double dose as that has been suggested to kill the algae. I did find one of Nero's snails dead before I added the excel. I noticed it hadn't been moving much the last 24 hrs. No sure if it was a reaction to the root tabs or what. Water parameters are normal. Now I can't find the other snail (probably hiding in the log). Anywho, here is hoping the excel helps the plants establish and get rid of this pesky hair algae. 

The NPT is still doing great. The wisteria has taken off and made a little jungle in the back. I will probably need to make my first trim in the next week. The hygro and chain swords are also doing pretty good. Even the crypt is sending out a few new leaves. The bacopas are the one plant who refuses to do anything. Its lower leaves are melting (and the shrimp are having a hay day with that - and by the way all 6 are doing great). The upper leaves are still a brighter green but there has been absolutely no growth. If I don't see any improvement by this weekend I think I am going to either trim the ludwigia in Nero's tank (as it almost touches the top) or go back to the LFS and see if they have any more to replace the bacopa with. 

Still sucking out baby snails but there are fewer of them. I feel kinda bad but I spent too much money on these plants to let pond snails tear them up. 

Well here is a comparison photo of the NPT. Top was after the new arrangement (day 2 of NPT) and bottom was tonight. Sleep well everyone!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Just a quick update tonight as this cold from hell just won't die. All boys are good. The Flourish Excel seems to be helping with the hair algae in Nero's tank and the ludwigia plant loves it too. 

Here is another pic of the NPT. I know I just posted one but I just love the fact the wisteria is touching the surface already. Plus, my chain swords are propagating. The one in the left has a runner with 3 nodes growing roots along the front of the glass (you can just barely see it in the pic) and the far right chain sword has a runner with one root node. I love it! Still not liking the bacopa so if I feel better this weekend I may take a trip to my LFS and see if they have any ludwigia to replace it with. Or cabomba if they don't have ludwigia in. Also, if you look closely you can see one of the shrimpies photo bombing!  Night all!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Been a couple days since my last update. Now that I am actually working I have a little less time to stare at my fishies but the boys are doing great! Even Razz has picked back up in terms of activity and Nero built me another bubble nest ( he is so territorial with that snail lol). 

Tested the NPT and the ammonia is finally down to between 0-.25ppm! Yes!! This cements it! Definitely bringing home a betta next weekend! I am leaning toward an EE still but it will be whichever one most catches my eye. Really looking forward to having a betta in the tank. I love my little shrimpies but nothing beats a Betta! ;-)

I also think I am going to do my first little plant trim on the NPT. Going to take out the wisteria and trim off a bit at the bottom where some of the original leaves melted. I am also taking out the bacopa. I give up on that plant! Ugh! The ludwigia is doing well in Nero's tank and now touches the water surface. So I am going to trim it halfway and put the tops back in Nero's tank since these are the leaves most accustomed to his parameters. Then I am going to put the bottoms in the NPT (where the bacopa currently are) to see if the miracle grow can get then to grow back even better/faster.

I am going to break from my tradition of posting a fishy pic tonight. I also have a passion for horses besides my bettas. I got a lovely head shot of my youngest horse, TJ, out in his field of snow. I love how sharp his one blue eye (his other eye is brown) looks in this pic. I am such a proud momma lol. I have known this boy since the day he was born...in fact I helped pull him into the world! So if you don't like horses just skip this post. I promise to post fishy pics next time ;-)


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh wow, TJ is G.E.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.

Seriously.

I so wish I could own a horse. Even when I was a kid, I never played with dolls, I played with plastic horses, lol. Half of my books were horse books too, I drew horses, and The Black Stallion is still one of my favorite movies of all time. 

And I'm behind you getting that EE


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Aww thanks BettaNut! He did turn out to be very handsome - he looks even better when he is all cleaned up for a show lol. 

I have been horse crazy all my life and pretty much grew up just like you described! I got lucky my family supported me and when they could afford it, bought me my first horse for Christmas when I was 14. It grew a bit from there and now I have two retired horses - Holly (my first baby girl) who is 19 and sadly going blind, Chip who is 27 and has leg and breathing problems. Plus my boy TJ who is 8 and my trail/show horse. They are a lot of work and money but I love then all to pieces!

Just for funsies, here are my big babies. Top left is Holly being led by my 4 year old nephew. Top right is my old man Chippy-doo who still gives the best hugs, and TJ when we won our first blue ribbon last year!


----------



## Conuremama (Feb 12, 2014)

you have beautiful horses and beautiful fish. I think your grumpy fish is my favorite!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Conuremama! I love all my babies, big and small. But Artie's grumpy face is pretty darn adorable!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Ah they are all gorgeous!
I haven't been able to ride in years due to lack of funds/nearby locations. I miss it so much, I was a real horse crazy gal. Im so itching to move the heck out of the city and have some land  I rode a paint named TJ a while back. Very naughty, spirited boy though. 
Chip has a very sweet looking face. As does Holly! TJ's blue eye is so striking. Loves.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Quinn - My TJ can be pretty spunky when he feels like it but is great with my little nephew! Holly grew up the last 16 years dealing with me doing all kinds of "strange" things (like riding bareback and backwards at a trot :shock: ) so she is great with kids! Has even been known to give horseback rides to 3 young kids all at once and not give a darn. Chippy is an old love and once served as my Dad's trail horse. I call him my grumpy old man but he still puts up with a lot. Not as tolerable of kids as Holly and TJ but never does anything bad. I couldn't imagine my life without these guys, though with Chip's breathing disorder I never know how long I have left with him (it will, sadly, eventually be what kills him ). So I just enjoy every minute! Hope you get the chance to ride again soon, it is so soothing to the soul!

------

In the process of doing water changes and rescaping the NPT a bit. So I will be back later with updated pics of Nero's and the NPT tank! :-D


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, finally done with all the water changes, moving/trimming of plants, and feeding of horses. So I took some pictures of everyone/thing for this update, yay!!

First up is the NPT. You can see the before pic where the wisteria and one stem of cabomba were touching the surface. 









I trimmed the wisteria so most are level and I got rid of the parts of some stems where leaves had melted. I also cut the cabomba in half and replanted. Finally got rid of the bacopa that refused to grow. I replaced it with the bottom portion of the ludwigia that I trimmed in Nero’s tank. Hopefully it will take root and regrow as it doesn’t look particularly good right now. The water is still pretty cloudy as I had a bit of trouble with the filter after the rescape. Hopefully it clears up soon!









As I said, I trimmed the ludwigia in Nero’s tank as the lower half was melting from the move to the new tank. So I left the top half that was growing in his tank. Hopefully they grow quickly as I enjoyed the look of the tall ludwigia in his tank. 









I tried to get a better pic of Nero after his water change but with all the commotion he refused to cooperate lol ;-)

"Ha - no pictures for you after all that!"








Blizzard and Artie put up pretty well with their water changes. Their nerite snails have done a decent job of getting rid of algae on the walls and divider of the tank(and photobombing in the pics lol) but keeping the algae off the silk plants is proving to be a battle. Grrr… but you can see that Artie did care. He was ready for his close up and enjoyed a bit of flaring at Artie after the water change. 

"Why are you just sitting there and not feeding me?!"









"What is that crazy fish doing next door? Should I flare or not flare...that is the question."









 Blizzard was his usual feisty self as he flared all over the tank and at me. Hard to get decent pics when he is always moving so quickly lol :-D

"Grrr stay away from me you crazy human! Unless you have food anyway..."









"Ahhh there is a crazy handsome betta staring at me in that clear glass! I will show him!"









Last but not least is Razz, Mr. Laid Back. His tank is always the easiest to clean so I leave it until last. His little anubias isn’t doing so well so I may buy him a new one at Petco next weekend or just say screw it and get him a small silk plant. His fins seem to have stopped growing any longer but still look pretty healthy. I love his coloring when the light hits him just right!

"Yes, petty human, bow down and be at my beck and call."








Well, time for dinner and my back isn’t overly happy with me after all the bending and strange positions I have to go in to scrub and move things in the tanks. Plus, it looks like I will be working a full week for the first time since Christmas. I am going to be one tired teacher by Friday – shew! :shock:;-)


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Your horses are so pretty! My college is pretty well known for their equine programs and teams. We usually do pretty well at our competitions. I used to ride when I was 13, but I had to quit. I couldn't take lessons this year yet, but hopefully next year I can get them on my schedule. And your bettas are beautiful as always.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ahhh! Such beautiful horses!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovee - Thanks! I got my undergraduate degree in Biology from a college that had 2 equestrian centers on campus and you cold take riding classes for elective credits. I won't lie, it was pretty awesome! Hopefully you can fit lessons into your schedule again soon. There is just something about connectin with another living thing without the need for talking 

BettaLover - Thanks! My motto was always that my horses may not doing anything "amazing" but by golly they will look good doing whatever they do lol ;-)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

summersea said:


> Lovee - Thanks! I got my undergraduate degree in Biology from a college that had 2 equestrian centers on campus and you cold take riding classes for elective credits. I won't lie, it was pretty awesome! Hopefully you can fit lessons into your schedule again soon. There is just something about connectin with another living thing without the need for talking
> 
> BettaLover - Thanks! My motto was always that my horses may not doing anything "amazing" but by golly they will look good doing whatever they do lol ;-)


I like that motto! :-D


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates. It has been a crazy busy week - and it is only halfway done...gah!

In terms of the fishies, everyone is doing great still! Blizzard's tail continues to grow (kinda weird to see him with a such a long tail fin!). Artie and Razz are their usual laid back selfs. Nero has just been cruising around. Still working on getting his plants to grow. The Excel seems to have made almost all the algae disappear (leaving just enough to keep my Nerite snail happily fed) but the plants aren't really growing- even with root tabs. Thinking of getting some Flourish Comprehensive (I think that is what it is called...) to see if liquid ferts will help more than these root tabs appear to have done. 

The NPT is doing great! Ammonia is at 0ppm so now just working on getting the nitrites down (came in at 1ppm before water change tonight). I think whatever betta I come home with this weekend will be very happy. Most of the plants in there are flourishing except the crypt (which is kinda just there) and the ludwigia I just transplanted. I am thinking the ludwigia just needs some more time to adjust/root...hopefully. 

Well I am going to call it a night as I am doing labs in most of my classes tomorrow - and those exhaust me on so many levels it isn't even funny. I leave you with a pic of the growth in the NPT as of tonight.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Howdy all and I must just say - OMG tomorrow is New Betta Day!!! Squeee!!!!! I am so excited to go see what bettas they have in soick for the petco sale tomorrow. I am planning on being there when the doors open. I also have a farrier appt tomorrow so I will have to move quickly. Buy fish/plants, drop them off at home to chill, go hold horses for farrier, and then finally come back home to acclimate the new fishy. I tried to get my farrier to come late (that was actually the original plan) but apparently he doesn't know what "not in the morning" means ... :|

Either way I am totally stoked. Tomorrow afternoon I will probably also go pick up another Nerite snail for the NPT tank from my one LFS that carries them. I am starting to get algae on the front glass. :-( I am also going to try a new plant where the bacopa/ludwigia were as so far it is the one spot I haven't been able to get to grow. Even my dwarf lily now has more leaves than I can count. The chain swords are slowly taking over the front of the tank and creating a nice carpet effect. The wisteria and hygro are all touching the water surface now. It is slowly becoming a jungle - and I love it! 

Short post tonight as I am exhausted from actually working a full week (lol ;-) ). Expect a looong update with pics of the new edition tomorrow night!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And just in case you were concerned that I have forgotten all my current fishies in the excitement of bringing home a new guy, here is Blizzard tonight. His fins keep growing an improving. I love seeing how the dents from his fin biting are slowly filing in! Can't wait for them to all grow out! Yay!


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

I love the feeling of seeing new fin growth! Sparky's fins are so much better since I moved him to his bigger tank. I get excited anytime I see how much more has grown. lol


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

The new boy is here and acclimating! Dubbed Dusty for now though he may rival Artie for the nickname Mr Grumpy Gills! More pics and actual update later!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So when I went to Petco this morning, they didn’t have as many bettas as I thought they would for this big sale. In fact, most of them had been there the last time I was there two weeks ago. The only 3 EEs they had were the same 3 that had been there for a month. One of them I didn’t like the coloring of and his pectoral fins barely qualified as EE. The other was a pretty blue and had dumbo sized EE fins but they were torn to shreds and his fins didn’t look very healthy. Then there was Dusty. I had seen Dusty before and even had a dream about him last week (fate?). I looked at all the other bettas before choosing. There was a marble DT who had colors similar to Nero only darker that I almost chose but he was pretty bloated and I don’t have a heater for my hospital tank so was really wanting something healthy. There was also a red dragonscale DeT male who caught my eye but was very spunky so I worried for my shrimp. So after about 10 mins of looking over every fish, I brought home Dusty.










When I got home I went ahead and floated his cup in the tank immediately. I wasn’t going to be able to acclimate him right away as my farrier was going to be coming out soon and didn’t have the time. My house is set pretty cool so I didn’t want him getting cold. While he was floating I realized I got a very feisty fish. There were a couple leaves from the old ludwigia I pulled out floating around. When one would come near his tank he would try to attack it. Then a baby snail (bane of my existence!) scooted up the glass near his cup. Another attacking frenzy. At this point I was pretty worried about my shrimpies.



















I then went to hold my horses for the farrier and as back about an hour later. Dusty was still chilling in his cup, just looking at me like he was expecting something. I went ahead and did a 50% water change on the tank so I wouldn’t have to worry about one for a few days and he would be able to settle in without too many disturbances. Then I did the usual acclimation process. Within 45 mins he was ready to be released. 










I let him cruise around the tank without the lid or light on for the first 20 mins. During that time you could tell it must have been a loooong time (if ever) since he had been in a true tank with plans (real or fake). At first, every time he touched a leaf he jumped out of his skin. He also kept (and continues to keep) trying to swim through my every propagating chain sword plants. I had about 5 mini heart attacks before I realized he was good at getting himself first stuck and then unstuck.

Then I put the lid on and turned on the light. He continued to explore his tank in amazement. He went nose to nose with a few shrimps and baby snails but never tried to attack (phew!). He loves going in and out of all the plants. He even found the whole in the driftwood and used it as a tunnel a few times. He is quite the active boy! Even started flaring when I turned my room light out. I think he may be a HM when he does a full flare but it is hard to tell. He might just be a super delta.










“Excuse me, no paparazzi!”










“Go away! What do you mean no?!”









“Fine. I’m ready for my close up!”









“And look how pretty my fins are!”









My mom then stopped at the LFS and picked up a nerite snail for the tank as my diatoms and algae are starting to get annoying. They also had a great batch of ludwigia for just $1.29 so I couldn’t pass up. It is a little tall for the tank but looks nice! Hopefully it takes root this time!

Here is the NPT before the ludwigia









Here is the tank with the ludwigia added









And the little tiger nerite. Dusty just had to photobomb!









I also go Razz a new silk plant to replace the anubias that died. I think he likes it!









Phew! I think that is enough of an update for now. Hope you like the new additions!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

He is beautiful. His colors really come alive in your gorgeous tank!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

'Grats on Dusty! The tank is looking really great too. I'm glad he hasn't been bugging the critters either


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! I love him and this NPT tank! I wish I had known about NPTs from the get go - then ALL my tanks would be like this! Hoping to redo my 29g tank at work and make it an NPT soon!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Dusty says "Good morning! Now feed me!"

Looks like he made it through his first night home! Now to count my shrimpies....


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dusty's looking quite happy now that he has room to swim! I love all the colors that are showing up in his fins!


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dusty is so pretty! I love his coloring. Great addition to your betta family. lol


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! He does have a lot of different colors on him! They are all pastel which is diff from the rest of the boys. He greeted me this morning by doing a happy dance all over the front of the tank. He ate a few pellets but eyes them suspiciously. Spit the first two out but at the last few without incident. He is a pretty beefy boy for as long as he has been at the store!

Nero was feeling left out since his tank is also in my bedroom. So I snapped a shot of him pouting in his log. Silly boy!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Today has been a lovely day. Spent time with my sister and nephews. I told my 4 year old nephew that I got another betta and his response was "Auntie!! No more fishies! I am not going to name this one. Too many!" You know it is bad when a 4 year old tells you no more fish! Yikes! ;-)

Did water changes on the other three tanks today. Boys all seem to be doing good. Nero's tanks algae is much better but the plants aren't doing good. I did more research and decided to buy Seachem flourish to supplement the tank. By adding CO2 without ferts the plants haven't been able to keep up enough nutrients for the photosynthetic demands the presence of so much CO2 produces. So I am holding off on adding more excel until the flourish comes in on Tuesday. 

I am becoming known as The Betta Whisperer at work (which is ironic since I haven't been in this hobby long and still have a lot of learning to do myself). I had a co-worker (well actually 3) get a Betta after seeing my obsession and pictures. One lady in particular didn't want to listen to my suggestions of water change schedule and the use of prime in her one gallon tank. In the end her betta died of dropsy in October (nothing I tried helped but she asked for advice too late). So in December she got a cute red and white marble DT. This time she is doing what I suggest and if anything is even a bit off I get a phone call. If it keeps her little one healthy I am all for it! So I had a call from her today about her boys fins so we have moved him to daily water changes for the next bit with stress coat added to the prime. Hopefully it helps!

I have also had a lot of students and former students decide to get bettas based on my pictures and experiences. While I am glad these fish are getting new homes I also worry that they don't get proper care. I can only hope people will ask if they have questions or do the research I did once I realized keeping bettas wasn't as easy as pet stores make it out to be. 

On to the new boy! Dusty seems to have settled in pretty well. He is eating though not impressed with my NLS pellets. I am keeping his meals small for now and will slowly build him up to what my other boys get. 

Dusty has become Lord of the NPT and rules with an iron fist...err...fin. While he hasn't attacked the shrimps or snail he does torment them just a bit. He likes to stare and creep up on them slowly. The snail doesn't notice but the shrimpies will first freeze and then start inching backwards. If Himself moves too quickly then they dart for cover. But so far no casualties or injuries so I will just keep an eye on them. 

Speaking of cover, I have found the one draw back of an NPT - waaay too many hiding places! I had a couple of scares when I couldn't find Dusty and thought he got out some how only to finally see him come out from behind the driftwood or hygro. For only being a 5g tank he sure can do a disappearing act!

So for tonight's pic I have Dusty eyeing the new tiger Nerite (who is doing a great job on the glass algae!) with one of the shrimpies hiding up top. You can also get a good look at my red dwarf lily plant. This thing is starting to try to edge out the hygro plant with it's huge leaves! I think there is going to have to be a trimming party next weekend. My best frien has already called dibs on the clippings which works for me! Night all!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I want that snail! He is so pretty. I haven't seen any like that.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Dusty looks like he's plotting against that Nerite! Haha
And I totally understand the worry, hopefully these people will listen to your advice and not have to learn the hard way... Maybe you could write up a short Betta Care sheet with basic info about their care (and how petstores are wrong about it), and add some links to sites with good betta care info and/or this forum, and then give it out when you get students or coworkers wanting one. They may think youre a bit nutty but maybe it'll help a fish or two!


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

you have a betta named Nero too?


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

DaytonBetta - I had never seen a Nerite like that either! I actually sent my mom to the LFS with a pic of my zebra nerites but all they had was this guy. His pattern is pretty cool!

Quinn - I have thought of doing just that! Having the time to sit down and so it is the problem but I think I will eventually do just that! Easier than rewriting the same thing in texts and emails lol

Confishius - Yup! Nero is my pretty boy of the bunch! He was named after Nero Wolfe because his color was a complete mystery. You can see in the comparison pic below - he looks nothing like that sad fish in his first pic. His name was just perfect for him!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Only a short update today. I spent all day in a Science Network Meeting - these things are extremely boring and rarely relate to my classes but I am forced to go. As a result I have had a nasty headache all evening. Bleh!

Boys are all good. The Seachem Flourish should be here tomorrow and I can't wait to see if I get better results from Nero's plants!

Dusty continues to rule the roost and is quite the active boy. I don't see my shrimp as much but they are in there. They have become good at avoiding him. Dusty has figured out I mean food so he doesn't sit still for pics as much now (the problem for all my boys that results in the use of stealthy ninja moves if I want any good pics). I did catch a couple good ones today but was afraid to post them on social media as I have already been dubbed the crazy fish lady lol. I love having him right next to my bed except I spend more time staring at him rather than going to sleep. Ah well, what's a girl to do?!

Here is my view from bed...


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And I can't help but post this pic as he actually sat still enough to get a decent shot! Silly boy ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So my flourish came in today! Yay! Just in time because my wisteria and hygro in the NPT had grown to the point that they were blocking most of the light from reaching the chain swords. I trimmed one stem of each and replanted them in Nero's tank. Hopefully the ferts and CO2 will help the plants grow in there. Looking pretty barren right now. 

As I said, I had to trim a couple stems in Dusty's tank today. I also did his first water change. He handled it pretty well but now that my bedroom light is out he is flaring more than usual at his reflection. Hopefully he chills here soon. I also saw him chase a shrimp last night. Previously he had just slowly crept up on them and stared. This time he chased it through the plants until it foun a spot that Dusty couldn't get to. I don't see my shrimp as much now which is kinda sad. I have a couple brave souls that venture out more than the other though, which is nice. I just hope they don't pay for their bravery by becoming a betta snack!

Here is a pic of Dusty's tank after I trimmed those couple stems. I am in LOVE with NPTs now!!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And so as not to leave out the other boys, here is a pic of Blizzard (though I wish my iPhone would let me post more than one pic per update but ah well). His fins continue to grow it is just a slow process. I wonder I he will ever have the same flowing fins that Nero and Dusty have as Blizz is also an HM (I apparently have a thing for those guys as my last 3 fish were all HM).


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Woke up this morning to find this master piece in Dusty's tank! I think he was showing me who was boss after his water change - the bubble nest is in the side of the tank where I sleep lol


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I find myself on yet another snow day (that makes 21 now!) and am extremely lazy. I need to do water changes on the 10g and Razz's tanks but just haven't felt like getting up. Instead I have spent most of the morning laying in bed, alternating from watching Dusty tend his bubble nest (he is being very attentive to it) and watching Nero cruise around his tank on my dresser. 

I spent a lot of that time watching Nero. I think he is missing all the attention he used to get before the NPT tank showed up. He looked kinda pouty and didn't want to show off his fins for me like he use to. However he has a lot of new tail fin growth! It is easy to tell because his iridescence comes in white on the new growth before changing to blue with time. The clear fin eventually turns black. I love love LOVE his colors and have missed staring at them so much! His pectoral fins are now pure black and look like lace webs. Pretty neat!

Nero's plants already look like they have perked up with even just one dose of Flourish. Or that could be my hopeful imagination. Either way I am hoping that the wisteria at least will grow quickly and fill in the top portion of the tank. It looks so empty compared to how it was with the fake plants. 

Here is the only close up pic I could get of Nero today - he hates to sit still. But you can see the new growth I was talking about! Love my boy!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Dusty is turning out to be a very hyper active fish!! He is always flaring crazily around his tank and then goes back to work on his bubble nest. Very rarely do I see him just relax. Hopefully he works out of that. Though he is one master bubble nester! I have never had a boy make such a big nest! It is not only wide but tall! A massive piece of work! He almost acts like a fanatic with it! Maybe all his time cooped up in a store cup (at least a month from when I first saw him to actually purchasing him) took a bigger toll than I thought :-( You can see him being territorial while I took the pic below. 

Nero's plants have definitely perked up with just one dose of Flourish so far. The wisteria I originally planted is growing taller and even the ludwigia I thought wouldn't make it looks a bit better! Yay! Grow plants grow!

Short post tonight as I have an early meeting tomorrow. Hopefully Mr Crazy Pants will calm down once I turn out his light. I swear, these fish and their personalities! ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Just a quick update today as I am going out to eat with the family but - holy bubble nest Batman! Dusty has been working on this for 3 days straight. I have never seen one this high or wide before! Boy needs to chill before he gives himself a heart attack - no girls to impress here! Geesh!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well Razz have is a scare this morning. As soon as I woke my mom came in all worried. Razz was laying behind the heater and wasn't moving. Said she had tried moving the heater and all he did was move in front of the heater and lay back down. When I went in the tank temp was at 74*F. I have been having problems keeping his 1.5g at a steady temp all winter but this was the worst. He was pale and obviously not happy. I had mom bump up the heat in the house and I turned on a personal heater in the room. Eventually the water warmed up and colored up. But I did research and could find an adjustable water for that small a tank. Sat mom down and finally convinced her to let me upgrade his tank. 

Last time I tried to upgrade his tank I royally screwed up and almost lost him (before I understood the process of cycling a tank). Since then he has had some minor SB issues and doesn't swim real great because his finnage is so heavy. Therefore we greed to up him to just a 2.5g mini bow tank. The tank is tall enough for me to get a hydor 25watt adjustable heater PLUS I can make it a NPT!!

So tank an heater are ordered and should be here Tues. I am going to se it up and let it mature about 3 weeks before transferring Razz over. We will have go watch the tank temp during that time but it is better and safer for him this way. Pretty excited! On to the planning stage - woot!


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have Sparky in a 2.5 Minibow, nice tank, a few downsides to it are that I have to unplug his heater if I turn the tank light on because the light heats the water just a well as the heater, lol. Of course, my heater is automatic so I can't actually adjust the temperature on it. Another one is the filter is crap. I just recently learned this, so I've been looking into a sponge filter. The cartridges only last for about 2 weeks and then you have to change them because their clogged. Doesn't matter if you swish them in old tank water or not. Makes cycling impossible. You may already know all of this but I'm procrastinating from homework, so excuse my rambling. d:


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovee - thanks for the heads up! I ran to Petco to get black sand to cap the NPT and ended up coming home with the 5g mini bow too!  They had it on sale and was only $10 more than what I ordered the 2.5g for. So I will be returning the 2.5g and going with the 5g instead. I also use the Fluval Sponge for the filter (both to baffle the intake as well as where the cartridge goes) since I don't want the carbon filter as it negates some of the nutrients in a NPT tank. Plus I replaced the incandescent bulb it comes with to a 15watt CFL 6500K bulb. Hopefully that will keep the water temp down - though after freezing his little fishy tail off I bet Razz wouldn't mind a heat wave LOL

Now I am just trying to decide what plants to use. I think I will use several trimmings of wisteria from my current NPT. I also bought an anubias and java fern along with an Alternathera reineckii cardinalis (though I am contemplating returning it and getting some bacopa from Petsmart or some cambomba from the LFS). Figure a couple chain sword plantlets since I am being over run by them. Might take out a stem or two of the ludwigia and use that in the new tank as well. So many choices! Mom doesn't want me to use a driftwood (afraid too many changes might kill Razz...she is very protective of this fish lol) so kinda bummed about that but I am thinking of using some rocks to break up the sand floor a bit. Can't set anything up until the heater arrives so I have a bit of time to make up my mind


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well now I am worried about Dusty - though it could just be the worry wart gene in me. I noticed that on his top line starting at his head and moving back his scales are changing colors. Now, depending on the lighting the coloration looks grey (like in the comparison pic below) or more purple which could be natural coloration coming through. You can see in the pic the difference between last Sat and today. His face has gotten darker/more red which makes me think maybe just coloration. But there is that little nugget of doubt that has me freaking out.granted he is still active and eating but... I think I am going to post in the disease forum to get some opinions but if you are reading this and want to chime in for my mental well being that would be great too!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I just had to share this pic! I am sitting on the floor of my bedroom staring at Dusty - I got one response on my disease thread saying he was fine but I still worry. Anywho, in comes my "puppy" (and by puppy I mean gigantic 2 year old lab bohemoth mix) came in. First he tried getting between me and the fish tank. When that didn't work he opted for the bed and I caught this pic...

"Mommm!! Stop staring at the box of plants and come play wif meee!" LOL


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

rofl!!! Classic! Those eyes....
I have a lil doggie who also lets me know when I am paying too much attention to the fish. Gotta love em.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

BettaNut - I know, right?! So darn cute! He follows me from room to room every time I do water changes and just lays there with his head between his paws - staring up at me like I have betrayed him. Silly puppy!

Well today has been a busy day. Winter storm "Titan" is wreaking havock on Kentucky right now. I brought my horses in for the next 24-48 hrs to keep them out of the nastiness. We have had torrential cold rain, a bit of freezing rain, now sleet and expecting the transition to heavy snow tonight. While they haven't cancelled school for tomorrow yet I figure it is only a matter of time before they announce snow day #22. Ugh. 

Did water changes on all tanks today. The heater for Razz's new NPT tank should be in tomorrow so I can set it up. Just in time because Dusty's NPT is so overgrown by pygmy chain swords have a couple yellow leaves from lack o light. The original plan was to trim them Saturday but the. The whole new tank came up - so yea. Need to trim...badly!

Accidentally added too much flourish to Nero's tank today (mixed up my flourish and excel doses :-( ) and had almost instantaneous green hair algae. Ugh. Here's hoping the plants will suck up the nutrients fast and snail does the rest. 

So, back to the new NPT. Decided to go with a couple new plants added to my trimmings. Went to PetsMart yesterday and picked up an anubias (even though they are slow growers I really like them), a java fern (to help with initial ammonia spike), and got a new plant called Alternanthera reineckii cardinalis (a red stem plant that should add nice color to the tank). Those plus 4 stems wisteria, 1 stem hygro, 2-3 pygmy chain plantlets, and maybe a stem or two of ludwigia (or the 2 cabomba stems in Nero's tank that aren't doing so hot) should be plenty to kick start this tank. I have been itching all day to set it up but without the heater I'm on standby. Really hope the heater makes it tomorrow...

And since I felt bad for not giving Nero as much attention as Dusty lately, here is a pic of him chilling eye level with me. Such a handsome boy


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Your dog is so cute!!! Mine likes following me around during water changes too, but he usually isn't giving me any looks, he just likes being near me . Plus, he's a great alarm system as to when the cat is drinking from my filter lol.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Gah this 10g is going to be the death of me! I can not get this sucker to cycle. Did a 50% water change yesterday but this morning when I went in to feed the boys I found Artie laying on a leaf gasping at the surface. Did a wyet check and ammonia was at 1ppm. With his damaged gills Artie has little tolerance for water parameters that aren't ideal. Did another water change and got it down to .25. So frustrating! 

I think what really screwed it up is when I medicated the tank. All I can figure is that their must be enough medication "lurking" in either the gravel and/or the filter sponges that I can't keep the bacteria alive. I am contemplating using Razz's NPT for Blizzard a week after setup and putting Artie in the hospital tank and just revamping the whole darn thing. In fact, I may just make it another NPT! Biggest problem there is I just don't have a lot of spare money for plants right now. May try messaging Peachii and seeing if she's got any plant packages ready to go...I could probably afford that...

On a different note, I really hope the heater makes it today. Roads are nasty an the police are requesting that every one to stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. But I want my heater!! Come on delivery man - you can do it!

Just look at all this over growth I need to trim from Dusty's tank! A good chunk of that will be going into Razz's NPT ...hopefully tonight!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So, yay! Got ahold of Peachii an have reserved a plant package that should be shipped next Monday! So excited to be getting some new species of plants not offered locally. Not to mention floating plants that are NEVER seen here. I am going to love having all my tanks planted! It looks beautiful - not to mention fewer water changes once the tank matures!

But, grrr. My heater was not delivered today like it was "guaranteed". So bummed! Dusty's tank really needs a trim (see the jungle below). All I know is the heater better get here at a decent time tomorrow!

Poor Artie - this recent unexplained ammonia spike really took a toll on him. He hasn't eaten all day and still just lays on a leaf near the surface. Blizzard seems oblivious to the water problems. Worried I might lose Artie. :-(


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Major Update – Heater finally came in, woohoo!!

Since the heater came in, I went ahead and set up Razz’s NPT. In order to do that I had to do some trimming to Dusty’s tank…

Before – massive jungle










After – the plants say “I can see the light!!”










…and I did a small rescape on Nero’s tank. And by rescape I mean I stole a stem of cabomba and 3 stems of ludwigia that weren’t doing so hot in Nero’s tank. I moved the larger wisteria to the back and brought forward the 2 stems of ludwigia that had actually rooted. So that put’s Nero’s tank with:

- 4 stems wisteria
- 2 stems ludwigia
- 1 stem cabomba
- 1 java fern (tied to rock)
- 1 anubias (roots buried by rhizome above substrate)
- 1 chain sword










Then came the fun, time to set up the new tank!!

I ended up using the following plants in Razz’s NPT:

- 5 stems wisteria
- 2 stems hygrophila corymbosa
- 3 stems ludwigia
- 1 stem cabomba
- 1 java fern (tied to rock)
- 1 anubias nana (tied to rock)
- 1 Petsmart container of Alternathera reineckii cardinalis (broken into stem segments = 9)
- 1 Petsmart container of dwarf hair grass (broken into segments = 14)

I am using a 15 watt CFL daylight bulb so hopefully there is enough light to make the alternathera and dwarf hair grass happy.

Followed the same procedure for this NPT as I did Dusty’s. 1” of miracle gro organic potting mix covered by ½” of petco black sand. Filled, drained, filled , drained and then planted. 

It went pretty well this time! My biggest “whoopsies” was as I was draining the first time the run off out of the vac hit the sand and stirred up the soil beneath it. Took me forever the clean that up but otherwise, everything went pretty smooth. I did do a diluted bleach bath on the trimmings from Dusty’s tank just in case there were still baby snails or if he carried any diseases. All in all it took 2 ½ hours and that includes moving Razz’s current tank to my mom’s desk, trimming Dusty and Nero’s tanks, and setting up the NPT. Not bad!

Here is the final product. I can’t wait for it to fill in. It looks so bare compared to Dusty’s current tank – or even what it looked like originally. But I did use larger stems from the online store. I just hope all the plants survive!










And here is Razz after being uprooted to live on my mom’s desk for a few weeks until his tank is all ready to go. Oddly enough, just moving his tank has regulated his temp better. Sitting nicely at 79* since we moved it…weird…but works for me!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, looks like I am actually going to work tomorrow...not sure how I feel about that. I have been enjoying my fish tanks so much I don't wanna go back lol

Boys are good. Artie is looking better. Swimming around more and going to the bottom of the tank. His gills are still working pretty hard and he still looks slightly bloated - but better. 

Razz's tail is looking great despite the random spikes in ammonia! You can see in the pic below that most of the margin in his tail is filling in. Now to add length!

To help the 10g for now I have replaced the filter and sponge inserts with all new Fluval sponge. I am also adding stability to try to help for now. Next week I will move the boys to their temporary housing and revamp the tank. Until then the goal is to keep ammonia down!

Razz handled his move pretty well. I covered his tank in a towel before my mom and I moved him to her desk. Which consisted of like 3 steps - so not a big move lol. Kept his tank covered for a bit and then I've the course of a few hours removed the towel. He ate his dinner and seemed to be okay so that is one weight off my shoulders. Mom would kill me if something happened to Razz because of my "NPT idea". Therefore I am going to be a nervous wreck until I get him safely into the NPT. 

Here is the pic of Blizzard. I also got a much better pic of Razz's NPT but my phone only let's me post one pic a post so will add that next.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And here is the better pic of Razz's NPT. You can see the placement of the plants better. Though I am considering swapping the anubias and the ludwigia/cabomba sides. It seems it is a bit darker in the left corner and since the anubias likes low light it may fair better there...


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Just a short update today. Tanks all look good. Holding off on water changes until tomorrow since I had errands to run after work today. Wil do the first water change in the new NPT tomorrow as well and will also add Artie's snail to the tank to kick start the cycle. Hope he will eat algae wafers as there is not much in terms of algae to eat yet...

Razz seems pretty happy in his new, temporary location. Mom sent me a pic of him hangng out on the side of his tank closest to her (and opposite from his usual side) while she worked. She won't admit it but she loves that fish lol

Tried to get decent pics of Dusty tonight but little man wouldn't cooperate. He was roaming the tank (and chasing shrimp *sigh*) too fast for a good pic. Then when I turned the room light out he was too busy flaring all over the place to really sit still. I did catch a decent head shot of a semi-flare and an artistic shot (will add the artistic shot in the next post since I can only do one pic at a time). Hopefully he chills out soon but my uprooting his wisteria yesterday did not make him a happy camper


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And the artistic-esque pic. I love how he looks in blurred motion ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Ugh. It has been a long week and the new NPT is a bit frustrating. My wisteria and hygro clippings are melting like crazy in the new tank! I expected the Alternanthera to melt because it was grown emersed and other members warned me. But even it isn't melting as bad as the wisteria and hygro. All I can figure is that because I have driftwood in Dusty's tank the pH is significantly lower than my other tanks and that is why those plants are doing poorly - they have to adjust. The plants I took from Nero's tank are putting down roots and looking good. I think that supports my theory because Nero doesn't have driftwood so those plants would be better adjusted to the pH. 

I am definitely going to get a piece of driftwood for the 10g rescape I am doing next week. I may try to find a small piece to go in Razz's NPT to lower the pH in there too. 

So frustrating. I am on a tight schedule since peachii's plants will b here next Wed which means I need the plants to take root and start growing before I put Blizzard in...otherwise he will tear that tank to pieces! Come on plants!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So I ran to one of my LFS and picked up a couple pieces of their driftwood & anubias pieces - one for Razz's NPT and one for the 10g. I also picked up a java fern to go in the 10g to help with the ammonia spikes (I will take any little bit of help I can at this point!). 

When I got home I did a diluted bleach bath for both of the driftwood pieces. I also sanded down some rough edges and widened a tunnel hole in one piece to help ease my mind that no one could get stuck in it (that would be the piece now in Artie's side of the 10g - it has all kinda of hidey holes for the shrimp I am planning on putting in there). 

I had to juggle the two piece around a bit to get them to fit in the tanks (they always look so much smaller at the LFS) but eventually got them in the tanks. I did a 50% water change on the 10g before I put that piece in. I also attached the java fern to this piece - which worked out perfectly because it had a nice hole that holds it snug without string. Artie was pretty stressed out with the changes. Poor guy is looking the worse for wear. These ammonia spikes have eaten away at his crowntail (though Blizzards tail keeps growing - makes no sense to me). So when I do the rescape next week I am going to do a round of kanaplex with Artie to help with the fin rot. I have heard that med is much easier on them and since Artie is so sensitive I am hoping this one will work. 

Here is Razz's NPT after the rescape. I had to move a lot of plants around. Still a bit cloudy and the hygro is melting like crazy. I just hope the driftwood will help with the pH and my plants will stop melting! Ugh!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Gah!! I am so frustrated! Woke up this morning to find Artie yet again laying on a leaf by the surface, gasping for air! I decided to check both the tank as tap water for water parameters and have found the reason for my spikes - my tap water is registering at between 1-2ppm!! Ugh!! Even Blizzard's fins are starting to look a bit wilted. This is ridiculous! Luckily the tank is only coming in at .5ppm so I am NOT doing another water change as that would only make it worse. But I have 3 tanks to do today. I will probably mix my tap with store bought spring water to lower the ammonia and double dose the Prime. 

Hopefully my water treatment center is just flushing out their site and the ammonia will lower on its own. This has happened once before to me (back in October) and took a few weeks to completely lower to our usual .25ppm. This just comes at a bad time where I am trying to redo so many tanks and therefore needing to do more water changes. Again I say ugh!

Rant over - for now!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Artie is not doing well. He was still laying on a leaf gasping when I got home from Petco. Then he started thrashing and managed to bang up his side on one of his plants. I went ahead an set up the hospital tank and adde a dose of kanaplex my best friend lent me and used spring water with just enough tap water to bring up the temp. As I acclimated Artie he started out thrashing around his cup. Then he would lay on his side, still gasping. Once acclimated he spazzed around the tank for a bit and is now laying close to the surface again. I just hope the kanaplex isn't too much for him. When I used the jungle fungus cure Artie had an immediate negative reaction. But he is already so bad I am not sure I will be able to tell if it is the kanaplex causing a reaction or not. He is also bloated but not from food as he hasn't hardly eaten in the last 4 days. My poor guy :-(

On a happier note, Dusty's tank is cycled so that is one less tank I have to worry about so much now. If I can just get all the tanks planted and cycled I will be ecstatic. 

Keep your fingers crossed for Artie - I don't know I he will make it the night


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Not Artie !! I sure hope he pulls through ok. I wish it were easier to tell what's wrong 

Sending happy swimmy dancing fish vibes.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope Artie pulls through!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks BettaNut and BettaLover. We haven't gotten any worse but he doesn't look any better either :-(

I just checked him one last time for the night and he was laying on the bottom I the tank. Thankfully not on his side this time but his gills are still flaring rapidly and he is still clamped up. I had hoped to see more progress with being in near perfect water with the kanaplex. Maybe I am expecting too much too soon. Here is hoping for a better update on him tomorrow.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Still nothing much to report on Artie. He was laying in the same spot at the bottom of the tank this morning as he was last night. He is upright but gills are still moving rapidly. He looks a little less clamped (or that could just be my hopeful thinking coming through) but still bloated. Hope he fairs okay while I am at work today!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Sadly Artie is looking pretty bad. He just lays at the bottom of the tank until he goes up for air. But he spazzes out when he goes for air. Very erratic. Then he hits the glass and just falls back down. His color is very pale. He is still bloated. His gills are moving very rapidly. It is hard to watch him like this. If he still is like this tomorrow I think I am going to euthanize him. As hard as it would be to do it, I don't want him to suffer. I am just not sure what way I could make myself do...this royally sucks. 

On top of that I fell up the stairs and bashed my knuckles on concrete this morning. And my puppy is sick. They had to pull bloodwork so we will know more tomorrow but they think it is pancreatitis. Truly a horrible Monday :-(


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mondays do truly suck. I hope everything brightens up for you!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks lovee but sadly it just got worse. Artie passed away shortly ago. I am glad he passed away on his own rather than have to make the decision but I am so sad. He was always such a character. Had the grumpiest little face. I will miss his little wiggly happy dance. SIP Artie!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about Artie :-(. I was really hoping he'd pull for you. S.I.P Artie.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry,what a miserable day. I hope your pup is okay.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. It was a pretty awful day. But I will say I never expected Artie to make it a full year. He has always had so many health issues. Still sad to see him go. I don't think I will be replacing him. Instead, when I redo the 10g next week (my plants from peachii can't be shipped until next week so delaying the redo a bit) I am just going to undo the divider and give Blizzard the whole 10g. He is a very active boy and I think he will make full use of the tank. Debating if I want to try shrimp with Blizzard. He has left the snail alone but he is an avid hunter of all things wormy in the tank. May try a few cheap ghost shrimp and see how they do before going with the more expensive red cherries.

We should be getting the call on my puppy's bloodwork today. Fingers crossed it comes back more positive than my over active imagination is expecting. I love my puppy! Luckily my horse TJ's yearly winnings check is coming in and will cover the vet expenses so that is one weight off. Though I was hoping to use that money for something else but not a necessity.

On a good note, Dusty one a contest! I am going to be getting a drawing and a prose written for him. Pretty cool! Cant wait to see what they come up with!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Man, another long day but overall much better than yesterday. Still hard to look at the divided 10g and see one side empty. Also as I look at the tank I realize just how big it is going to be for just one fish. Still not planning on getting another but definitely going to do some type of shrimp. 

I have been keeping a close eye on Blizzard after everything that happened to Artie. So far he seems to be fairing well. His top fin probably shows the most effect from the high ammonia in the tap. It is looking a bit wilted. But the rest of Blizz's fins are doing well and he is just as active as ever. 

Also got good news regarding my puppy today. His bloodwork came back completely normal so it is just his digestive tract inflamed an possibly infected versus pancreatitis. Yay! He will stay on the strong antibiotics for now but if he doesn't start feeling better and eating again by Friday we may have to start back at the drawing board. So fingers crossed he improves before then. 

Well I am off to bed as I will be taking some juniors and seniors in a field trip tomorrow...gonna be a crazy busy day! Here is a pic of Blizzard tonight showing off his growing fins. You can see the top fin looks a bit wilted but otherwise I think he looks good (if a bit overweight ). I wonder if he misses Artie....


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that your puppy's blood work came back with no bad news! Hopefully the antibiotics will help!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks BettaLover! I am sure hoping the antibiotics do the trick!
--------

Well, I have been staring at the tropical community aquarium I have in my classroom. After much debate, I have decided to turn it into an NPT (big surprise there since I am doing that to all my tanks lol).

The tank is a 29g aquarium with a 100watt heater and an aqueon power filter. The tank is fully cycled and currently home to 8 harlequin rasboras, 5 rummy nose tetras, 4 julii cory cats, 1 oto, and a crap ton of baby snails. The tank also have a few live plants. One massive sword of some variety (the LFS just sells them by $4.99 for a potted plant without specific info given), a smaller sword that has a baby sword floating up at the top, a piece of drift would with an anubias, and several stems of floating elodea (known in the trade as anacharis I believe).

I am thinking of ordering another plant package from peachii if my first batch that arrives next week looks good. I may need to upgrade my lighting but the hood only allows 1 bulb so I think it will still end up a low light tank.

I think I will give my sister all stock except the rummy nose tetras (sister has a 55g though she doesn't take the best care of them...). The rummy nose tetras will be a great indicator of water parameters as if they are not ideal they lose their red "noses". I want to breed red cherry shrimp in the tank as well. I have already purchased another nice piece of drift would that has various hiding places for the shrimp and will allow me to attach some java ferns.

My ideal plan would be to house a small sorority of betta girls (thinking just 5) with the shrimp. Though obviously if I do that the idea of breeding shrimp would be over and just become live food for the girls more than likely lol. My only fear with doing a small sorority is the stress factor for the girls. My tank can only be placed in one spot in the classroom and that is between my lab tables against a window. I have students who are assigned seats at nearby lab tables and when we do labs it can be a bit chaotic. I am afraid the flurry of motion outside the tank might cause fighting amongst the girls. Trying to decide if I cover the side panels with backing (similar to what is already at the back of the tank) and just leave the front panel open if that would limit some stress. I suppose I could also cover the tank on lab days to keep stress factors down...or I may decide it is waaaay to much work and do something else lol

But here is the tank currently. You can tell it is a hodge podge of fake and live plants. I want something a bit more pleasing to the eye and easier to maintain over time. Anyone with a sorority wanting to chime in would be great! Sorry for the bad lighting, the classroom lights cause a horrible glare...


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So I did water changes on all but Nero an the 10g. The tap is still coming in at slightly darker than 1ppm for ammonia. I tested the 10g and it was somewhere between 0-.25 which was better than anything I could put in so will hold off on a water change until this weekend. 

I did change the water on Razz's tank and NPT. I am beginning to see the start of growth on the plants finally but they seem to be taking longer than the first NPT. Maybe it was a good thing Peachii had to delay her shipment lol

I also did Dusty's tank (oh and forgot to mention that I used spring water mixed with the tap to lower te ammonia for all water changes). While doing his WC I trimmed his dwarf lily and some chain sword plantlets. That dwarf lily is pretty but I think a bit too big for a 5g. If I could figure out how to get the bulb out without destroying te water column with soil I would add it to either the 10g or 29g. You can see in the pic below that the tank is doing pretty well. Though I did notice that Dusty has a tear in his anal fin but hopefully it heals up quickly. 

Well I am off to bed. This week has been very long already and we are only halfway through! Geesh!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

This has been a looong week. The kids at work have been all kinds of fired up (I pity the principle at this point) which makes getting things done excruciatingly painful. This is a never ending school year. I can't wait for June!

On a fishy front everyone seems to be good! I continue to see growth in the new NPT which is slow but at least I am getting something. 

I took a moment today to start a thread about keeping a sorority in the 29g. The general consensus appeared agreed that I should be able to make it work as long as I take precautions. So going to move ahead with the plan. I sent Peachii a message to see if she would be able to send me an additional plant package to use in the 29g. I will purchase the miracle gro this weekend and already have the sand. The only other thing I need is a new lightbulb but trying to find one with decent wattage is ridiculous. The highest wattage I have found was 20watt and that keeps me on the low end. I am not sure of the requirements if peachii's plants but will try to find something this weekend. 

Well I am off to bed. Here is a pic of Dusty in a mood tonight - such a grumpy boy!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Whoops double post ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I am finally starting to see obvious signs of growth in Razz's NPT tank! Hopefully that means everything will really start growing in by the time I have to switch Blizz over next week!

I got a response from Peachii and she thinks she will be able to send me a second plant package this week, and if not this week then definitely with the next trim! Yay! So that means redoing the 29g soon. I think I will rehome the harlequin rasbora or the tetras plus the cory cats this coming week. I will leave either the rasbora a or the tetras as my cycling fish with my oto. I can't wait to get this project started! 

So it's off to run errands to buy the last few things needed (miracle gro, some java ferns to attach to the new driftwood, etc) that way I have everything for whenever the plants arrive! I leave you with a pic of Razz's NPT. If you look closely you may even be able to see that my hair grass actually looks like it is spreading! I don't think that would happen in a low light tank with no CO2! Woot woot!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, we are under a winter weather advisory...again...this is getting sooo old. 

On a happier note I have done water changes on all tanks. My tap is still registering at 1ppm so still mixing spring water with the tap. I hope it goes down soon as this is getting expensive! But everyone still looks happy and healthy. Blizzards fins still look a big wilted but hoping that will change soon. 

Sadly I have two friends whose fish are currently having bouts of fin rot. I gave them the same directions that I used with Blizzard so hopefully they work. One friend, a co-worker, went to PetsMart to pick up the meds and was asked by an associate if he needed help. To make a long story short, after hearing about the fin rot he promptly told her the fish was going to die. Yea...gotta love pet store employees...

Hoping to hear from Peachii tonight to see if she will be able to send both plant packages. I am hoping so as I have everything in order to get this done. I will need to regime most of the tropical fish to my sister. Pretty excited to get my 10g and my 29g planted! I am definitely obsessed now lol XD 

Well off to so some dreaded house work. Here is a pic of Nero since it has been a while since I posted one of him. He is so much more laid back now, though I am not sure if that is due to settling in or his continued growth of fins...


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Mini update - Blizz has been pretty feisty today (I think he is loving having spring water rather than just the nasty tap water). He has been flaring at every thing and everyone. Now he has created a little bubble nest that he is protecting fiercely. Silly lil fishy!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Heard back from Peachii and she does have enough plants for both tanks! That means soon all of my tanks will be planted and only one will not be a soil based tank! I am so excited!

Though trying to set up two tanks on top of my work responsibilities is going to be really hectic. I just keep telling myself that in 3 months keeping bettas is going to be sooo much easier!

I do need to call my LFS and place my order for cherry shrimp and nerites (need a couple for the 29g). I decided to start with 3 RCS in blizzards tank to see how he does. If he handles them well I may add to the population. I am hoping to breed RCS in the 29g at school and use it as a learning experience. 

I am a bit bummed though because there are a couple members who have really good deals on female bettas right now but my tank isn't ready yet. Stinks too because both spawns are marbles which I really really want! Hopefully someone will have a good deal when I am ready to start my sorority. 

And it must be bubble nest making season because Nero has joined in with his own entry! He doesn't always make bubble nests so it is always nice when he does! Plus his plants have really started to grow with the use of excel an flourish these last couple weeks! Yay! Happy days!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a lot accomplished on my snow day #24. Called the LFS and got my shrimp (10 for the 29g and 5 for the 10g) and my 2 Nerite snails for the 29g ordered for pick up Saturday. I also got my tracking number from Peachii and the plants should arrive on Wednesday. That means doing water changes, moving Blizz, and setting up the 10g all on the same night. An then setting up the 29g on Thursday. Oh boy. Going to be a busy week.

On top of all my fishy goings on, I am also a prom sponsor this year so I have prom committee meetings Tuesday and Fridays. Plus after school detention in Wednesday. And my youngest nephews 1st birthday is Sat. So with allll that going in I think I am just going to pass out by Sunday! Geesh!

Short post tonight as I am going to try to get as much sleep tonight as I don't expect to get a whole lot later this week!

Here is a pic of Dusty's jungle. I hope all my NPTs look this great when they grow in! Night all!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

What a crazy hectic day - though at this point that sentiment is on repeat each day. 

Got some good news today that started out in the "ugh" category. When I got to wok I went to switch out my lightbulb with the replacement I bought for the 29g. The bulb worked but there was no way it would be bright enough for a planted tank. I wouldn't even use it on an unplanted tank. 

Anywho, after that fiasco I decided to start a thread on the planted forum about fairly inexpensive light fixtures. To make a long story short, I was able to talk my administration into allowing me to purchase the light suggested by a member here with class money. Since I will be growing elodea (anacharis) that will be used in labs and can incorporate the "closed ecosystem" concept into my bio lessons it all worked out. 

So ended up purchasing a Finnex Fugeray Planted + 24 inch fixture. It will still be on the low to moderate end of lighting but will be LED and last longer. It had really great reviews so am pretty excited for it to come in!

Speaking of which I can't wait for my plants to come in tomorrow! It is going to crazy hectic to rescape the tanks but I am turning into a plant lover in these tanks. It is so relaxin gto sit and look into these live aquariums. 

Speaking of which, there is one strand of ludwigia that has taken off like a rocket compared to the other plants in Razz's NPT. So funny. Though each day I see a bit more growth. I just wish the wisteria would finally take root and really start growing! The hair grass and Alternanthera have obvious growth each day, albeit slow growth. I am so impatient. 

Well to end the night here is an updated pic of Razz's NPT. Wish me luck with the 10g tomorrow!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Holy crap ton of plants! I got peachii's package in today and she sent all kinds of clippings. Some I could identify and others not so much so will have to do some research on those. 

I did manage to get the 10g set up but it took a while as I had to doña water change on Razz's NPT before acclimating and putting Blizzard in. The good news is the tank is on its way to cycling. Ammonia came in at zero though nitrites were high so still doing every other day water changes until the tank fully cycles. 

Blizzard was not happy about the whole process. I failed at my first attempt to catch him and then he got wise to the plan and wouldn't come out of hiding. I had to strip his tank bare to force him out into the open. Finally got him caught and then acclimated. I left the light out in the NPT he is in for te night and will see how he does tomorrow. 

Then came the fun if sitting all the plants. There were a ton! I had to decide what plants were staying home in the 10g and which are going with me go work tomorrow for the 29g. Once decided it did a bleach dip for all plants. 

After all that I still had to breakdown the 10g to its bare bones and set up the NPT. I did my standard 1" miracle gro organic potting mix with 1/2" cap of black petco sand. Though at least by now I know how to work the system of setting it up and that part doesn't take long. 

The hardest part is figuring out where to out everything, especially as I am not 100% sure what all the plants are. But here is what I think my plant lost includes;

2 stems wisteria (1 upright and 1 pinned down to try a method that unread about in the planted forum to propagate faster stems)
8 stems rotala split in 2 areas
5 stems ludwigia
1 stem Brazilian penny wort 
1 radican sword plantlet
7 pygmy chain sword plantlets
5 stems myrio filigree 
2 stems unknown pinkish plant in frog right corner near rotala
4 stems unnown plant (2 by each driftwood piece)
1 anubias tied to driftwood
1 java fern tied to driftwood 
1 clump of unknown moss tied to fake tunnel
And a bunch if assorted floater

Not sure if I missed any because there was so much. And you should see what I have left for the 29g. Speaking of which that is going to be exhausting tomorrow!

Anywho I am off to pass out in bed now. Here is the current "final" setup if the 10g - until i decide something should move ;-). I can't wait for it to fill in!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

And just to give an idea if what two $25 packages from Peachii looks like - here is what I need up with...I need more counter space lol - though a few plants in the 10g came from the LFS or I trimmed from Dusty's NPT


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So I sorted out the plants and took a pic to have Peachii hopefully help me out on the names of some of the plants...aannnddd since I am having "one of those days" I can't figure out how to post a pic in a message. Soooo I am posting the pics here for Peachii lol :roll: ;-)


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

1- Green hygro - grows super fast and is a great plant
2- Lobelia cardinalis dwarf - grows pretty fast and makes a great midground plant.
3- alterna reineckii roseafolia 
4- alterna reineckii - scarlet temple, doesn't get as red as the roseafolia
5- narrow leaf ludwiga, can be green or red. I'm sure it has a species name but I don't know it.
6- I'm pretty sure Stargrass, doesn't look like it did well in shipping. Let it float for new growth and it will bounce back. It doesn't like to ship
7- baby amazon sword
8- hornwort - float it and it grows like crazy

I'm glad you are happy with the plants, I hope they do well for you. Thank you.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Peachii!! I appreciate you working with my learning curve lol 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After 4 hours of back breaking effort, I finally got my 29g at work broken down and re-setup as a NPT. I wont lie, I really like how it ended up!! Now if only my new light fixture would get here already…I think it will be in tomorrow though so that’s good!

Okay, so here is the 29g before the make over…not very pleasing to look at:










And here is the final product sans better lighting:










Plant Line Up (again some of these I am not overly sure on but think I am getting it down now thanks to Peachii’s help)

3 stems wisteria (trims from Dusty’s tank)
3 long stems of Dwarf Sag (I think that is what it is and not jungle val…)
8 Stems Hygro Green
5 Stems elodea/anacharis (4 from previously and 1 from Peachii)
2 Java Ferns (attached to large driftwood)
1 Anubias (attached to small driftwood)
1 Large Radian Sword
1 Radian Sword Plantlet
1 Medium Amazon Sword
1 Amazon Sword Plantlet
5 or so chain sword/dwarf sag plantlets (got them mixed together – whoops)
5 Stems Creeping Jenny (had already bought)
10+ stems Rotala (broken into 2 bunches on right side)
1 stem Alternathera reineckii roseafolia
1 stem Alternathera reineckii – scarlet temple
6 Stems Myrio filigree
2 stems hornwort
2 red dwarf lily bulbs (planted)


And goodness knows I might have forgotten something. ..

 Right now just my one oto (yes I know they prefer larger groups but he was the only one that survived the trip when I bought them) is left in the tank. I took the other 17 fish to my sister’s 55g tank. They are all so much smaller than her other fish that you can’t even tell I added anything! 

I will be going to the LFS Saturday and picking up RCS and nerites for the 29g and just RCS for the 10g.

For now, I am going to bed as I am exhausted and the next two days are going to be crazy busy!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Beautiful! Your hard work shows!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Dayton Betta! Though right about now all I want is more sleep as setting up these tanks this week has taken a good chunk of time. Though feels worth it as I get to sit and enjoy the view! ;-)


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

My new light came in at work today! Made a big difference though the difference doesn't show up real well in pictures. Plants seem to have perked up pretty well though the myrio keep coming unplanted and the hornwort say "heck no we won't go" into the soil so I have decided to leave it floating. 

I am a bit bummed as my order of red cherry shrimp didn't come in and they don't know when it will be ready. Instead Sally M had an ad in the classified section for RCS. I contacted her and now will be getting 24 RCS shipped to work for $20 cheaper than what 15 would have cost me at the store! Sweet! I have to wait a week but for that price it's all good! I will still pick up my nerites on Sun and go do a water change on the tank. 

I have been so busy I feel like I haven't spent any time enjoying my Betta Boys. Blizzard took a few days to settle into the NPT but he is coming out for feeding times again and has made a nice bubble nest. The plants in that NPT are atill showing growth so yay! All other boys are pretty much same ole same ole - which works for me when I am this busy!

The 10g is showing growth too! The lobelia has really taken off as has the pennywort and green hygro. The other plants have perked up considerably which is great! Here is a pic of the 10g showing growth just 2 days after setup. With tgat I say goodnight as I prepare for my nephew's 1st birthday party madness tomorrow!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I like how you set up the 29 with such a variety. It makes the eye wander all over and grabs the interest. It'll be amazing in another month I bet


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks BettaNut! I am pretty excited about that tank! It is so hard to wait to get a sorority going but I have to exert some patience lol ;-)

-------------

So I went ahead and pulled the backing off the 10g at home this morning. I think it is an improvement because I can actually see the plants better. Still swing growth though I noticed the ludwigia appears to be melting a bit. 

I have my nephews birthday party today so this is just a short update. Look at the 10g without the backing!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

What a busy day … well heck, week! I feel like I haven’t had any time to enjoy my boys! So I tried to remedy that this afternoon with a little photo shoot! 

First off, I ran to my LFS and picked up 3 nerite snails for my 29g and got some free MTS to help aerate the soil in that tank as well. I also tested the water of the 29g and found that it appears to have already re-cycled! Ammonia and nitrites both came in at 0ppm and nitrates were at 5ppm! I will keep an eye on the parameters just to be sure but I am pretty excited! I would be ecstatic if I could keep from having to do every other day water changes on that tank like I have had to do with the smaller NPTs. 

Here is a pic of one of the new nerites. They had quite the adventure today as I made the hour trek to school only to find I hadn’t brought my badge to get it (gah!) and had to drive all the way home and back again before I could get them in their tank. But they started moving around almost immediately upon being put in so that’s good!










Next up was Razz’s photo shoot. I had to take pics from the back of his tank as the window makes it hard to get good pics from the front. He wasn’t sure what I was up to hehehe

*Hey, whatcha doing back there?*










*I don’t think I like you back there Mom*










*Nope, don’t like it at all. Go away!*










Then I did Nero who was also not impressed by the idea of a photo shoot. My poor boys have to put up with so much lol! XD

*What? You neglect me all week and then want pictures?! I don’t think so!*










*I shall hide in this forest you have provided for me!*










And just to show you how much his plants have grown and filled in his tank, it is beginning to look fuller and taller!










Then I went to Dusty. He is a bit hard to get good pics of because he loves to zoom around when he sees me. I have been trimming plants in his tank this week so I don’t think he trusts me much. Here is his tank now with some pygmy chain sword plantlets tank out for the other tanks. Plus trimmed some wisteria and a few lily leaves.










Depending on the light Dusty changes colors; that is one of the things I love about photographing him. Here he looks like a dusty/rosy red color…










But in this light he looks bluish/purply…










Then I moved on to Blizzard. Blizz hasn’t been very happy with me since his move to the new NPT. And I must say, it looks pretty big in that tank. I think he will love having full reign of the 10g in a couple weeks. He didn’t want to participate in my photo shoot either but I did manage a few pics…

*You stress me out and then expect good pics?! Ha! *










*I don’t want you here!!*










*I said…*










*Go away!!!*










Phew! Got everyone all updated! Now to finish laundry so I actually have clothes to wear this week lol! Night everyone!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol Love the captions! Beautiful pictures of your boys!


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Those last two pictures of Blizzard are perfect. d:


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks BettaLover and Lovee! The boys are so funny! Blizzard has one if the most expressionate faces. You can definitely tell when he isn't happy!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

It has been a really rough week which has made it hard to do any updates in here. I started out with meetings on Monday. Then yesterday I had a student pass out in class and fall off a lab stool, hitting her head and shoulder pretty hard in the process. She was unresponsive at first and unable to move. They had to call in an ambulance. Thankfully she is okay and just has strained muscles in her neck but that was a very stressful situation for all involved. 

And then today I came home (late again) and found Blizz laying on his substrate. I tapped the glass because I honestly thought he was dead. He moved but immediately laid back on the sand. I immediately checked water parameters and questioned my mom. Apparently he has been getting a bit more lethargic but mom just chalked it up to him adjusting to the new tank and calming down. He did eventually wake up and come eat dinner but I found him later laying on the grass so I was still worried. 

My ammonia came back at 0 and nitrites at .5 (which is much better than it has been). Still I looked up nitrite poisoning and then immediately convinced mysel he had it and was going to die. I did a 75% water change. During the whole thing he swam around like usual and even flared at his reflection. So not sure if I just woke him up earlier or if being in the tank with the higher nitrites was starting to affect him. We are in the downward slide for cycling but will keep doing every other day water changes to be on the safe side. 

All other boys are good and the two new planted tanks are doing good! I am actually seeing more new growth in the 29g versus my 10g. I am thinking of adding my next trims of wisteria from Dusty's tank to the 10g as a couple spots still look so bare. 

Well I am off to bed as I still have a long couple days left to this week. Here is a comparison photo of the 29g with the initial setup on top an growth 1 week later on bottom. The rotala is melting its old leaves but showing new growth up too. The green hygro, wisteria, and creeping jenny have the most obvious growth so far. Still nothing from the 2 bulbs I planted.


----------



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

beautiful,


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks rebeckah!

Well I am still worried about Blizzard. I was hoping he would be less lethargic this morning but no luck. He even seems a tad bit bloated. Definitely clamped. And when swimming he occasionally does a little spazz before swimming on his way. Why must these fish stress me out so much?!?! I am not sure if maybe he was affected by the ammonia spikes in the 10g like Artie and the stress of moving to the new tank with elevated nitrite levels is finally taking its toll on him or what. I can't find any outward signs of health issues. I guess the best I can do is continue to monitor him and the water parameters. Fingers crossed he is feeling better tonight!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So Blizz has been extremely lethargic all day. I had been thinking that he had been affected by the ammonia in the 10g like Artie but I decided to do a different line of research. 

I have been having problems with tiny "white worms" population explosion in his tank for a bit now. Some days is worse than others. When I did my original research everyone said it was planaria and that over feeding was often the issue. So I had decreased how much food Blizz was getting. 

I decided to do more research tonight in a last ditch effort to come up with a reason for Blizz gettin worse (I tested his water and ammonia and nitrites were 0 with nitrate at 5). Turns out I don't have planaria but have detritus worms. And the reason for their mass exodus is not food related but oxygen related. The articles I read stated they left the substrate when oxygen levels were depleted which then caused further depletion of oxygen levels for the fish. Early symptoms include fish "slowing down" and becoming lethargic. 

I have been having problems with the filter on this mini-bow (and had been warned about it). It is easily clogged but I hadnt been paying much attention to that as I was more worried about water parameters while cycling. So I took the sponge out of the intake, cleaned it, and cu it in half to increase flow. Made a big difference. Hopefully this will increase oxygen levels and determine if that is what is effecting Blizz. 

I have ordered a sponge filter for this tank so I don't have to worry about this problem again! Should be here Sat. Though I guess that means I will be recycling the tank!

On a happier note, I caught this funny pic of Dusty guarding his bubble nest from the big bad Mr Snail. Silly fishy lol


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Quick morning update - I got an email from Mom saying that she can tell a difference in Blizzard. He still lays around a bit but much less than yesterday! This is good news! Hopefully the sponge filter will arrive tomorrow and will eliminate the issue complete! Yay for Blizz!! Hope he continues to get better!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Well I had some spare time on my planning today and decided to flip the background on the 29g to the black side to see if I like it better than the flora side...but I find I am still torn!! I don't know which I prefer. I can't say I am 100% happy with the black but know I don't like the floral...ugh decisions decisions.

Sooo if anyone reading this has an opinion (you can see the floral background a few posts up and the black background below) I would love to hear them! Or if you have any suggestions on a different color that would work with the plants. I have to have a background to block some of the light coming from the window - or else I end up with an algae forest lol. I appreciate any comments


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

One of these would be an awesome background. I want one! http://www.yourfishstuff.com/products/Crevice-Aquarium-3D-Background.html

They are 2 inches thick though, so I don't know if you'd feel it'd crowd things. They sure look nice in the example tanks though.

Oh.. and I entered a larger size, and they get kind of expensive


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah, the minibow filter strikes again. I'm much happier with my sponge filter, they're glorious things. lol


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

BettaNut - I live the idea but I would be too thick with all the plants I have in there. Though I am thinking of getting background paper like that as I think that would be nice with my plants!

Lovee - Yea, that filter is horrible! You were sooo right when you warned me before. I had hope that just using sponge a the filter media in that filter would help but obviously not. Blizz is doing much better now that I know the cause of his lethargy. Planning on putting in the sponge filter today. Hopefully installation goes well!


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeahh, someone here told me it's just designed poorly because the water is allowed to just run through the media instead of being pulled through it.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovee - makes sense to me! Hopefully this sponge filter works out better!

So, had a bit of a set back on replacing the built in filter with a sponge filter yesterday. Went to every petstore nearby and nobody had the air pump I was looking for (plus I spent most of the day at the Newport Aquarium so limited my search time - and that place is awesome by the way).

Then this morning my family and I went to a local Home and Garden Show. Bret Raimer and Wayde King from Animal Planet's TV show Tanked were there. Those guys are pretty awesome and very nice in person. I got to talk to Brett about my betta tanks and my 29g tank at school. My Mom brought up that I am a High School Biology Teacher and he told me to email him and he would send a surprise to my school for the students. PRetty nice! What really impressed me was there presentation. While most of it was spent talking about how they got the TV show, they also did a segment on tank maintenance and understanding that it isn't as easy as most people think - or what the show might give the impression of. I felt a bit validated in front of my family. Maybe now they will understand (or at least get the inkling) that I am not crazy and having fish tanks really is supposed to be work! 

Anywho, once we were done at the Home and Garden show I went to a couple pet stores near the convention center and was able to find the air pump I wanted (I went with a Tetra Whisper 10g version and am pretty impressed with how quiet it is!). I also picked up another snail for the 10g as I am having a massive amount of algae in that tank.

The good news is Blizzard seems to be his normal self. He did manage to uproot some of my alternathera in that tank and bank up his side (my guess is he got stuck and in the process of wiggling out he rammed up against the driftwood edge). But he is back to being very active (as you will see in the pic below). He did take a couple bites out of his fins that I am keeping a close eye on. I hope it doesn't turn into rot!

As for the installation of the sponge filter, I had to move around several plants and the thermometer to get it to fit but I think we are good to go now. I am having a problem with finding a flow that isn't too strong but not so low that it will suddenly stop working after a bit (which is what I am running into). Blizzard doesn't seem affected by the flow as he will sit right above it and not move. Having the filter out has also increased the light to that side of that tank which is nice.

So here is the new set up of Blizz's tank. Hopefully this will resolve all oxygen issues and my plants will really get to growing! Though I will be vigilant this week to see if my cycle has to restart again...which would mean a few more weeks before I could switch Razz and Blizzard but I will do what I have to do to keep everyone safe a healty! Night all!

Edit: I forgot to mention that I am totally excited as my shrimpies should be arriving from Sally M in WA tomorrow at work!! The plan is to put 15-18 in the 29g at work and put the rest in a floating container with new water and some plant sprigs to bring home to the 10g! I hope they all make it safely!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

A suprise for the students from a Tanked guy?!?
How cool is that 

So glad Blizz is ok, and his tank is looking great!

Now I request more Razz, with his bad boy mohawked rocker good looks!:redyay:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Oooh! Please post a pic of the surprise from the Brett & Wade please! 

Blizzard is looking good! Love his tank!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

BettaLover - if they actually send something I will definitely post a pic! 

BettaNut - Razz was not feeling very photogenic today (he would flare like crazy at me an then took off across his lil tank) so the pic below is the best I could do. I will try to get a better one soon! 

So a bit bummed today. My shrimpies were supposed to arrive but have been delayed. Now I am worried about what I might find when I open the box tomorrow. Hopefully everyone makes it okay!

The good thing that came from the delayed shipment was that I finally got a chance to ride my horse today! I haven't ridden since Novemer due to my crazy schedule and have definitely been having withdrawals. Yay for horsey time!

So still having problems with the air pump. The flow seems good and then a few hours later it has completely stopped. Very annoying and I can't figure it out...grrr

Well I am off to do a few things until bed time...night all!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

All my shrimpies arrived safe and sound!! Woohoo! And I got a TON more than I ordered. The original count was 20 with 4 extras in case of casualties. As I put the lil guys in the tanks I counted 32 and might have missed a couple ... 

But I am very happy with that . They are extremely young (a couple are so tiny it is hilarious) so there may be a few that don't survive. I am hoping the ones I put in the 10g at home (roughly 12) will grow quickly. According to water readings the tank is fully cycled, as is the 5g that Razz will move into. However, I want to give the plants and shrimp time to grow (2-3 weeks I think) before switching Blizzard back. I suspect if there are any tiny ones left Blizz will make a quick snack of them but hopefully most will be large enough and/or skilled enough to escape his wrath. 

Here are two of the bigger ones in my 29g at work. So itty bitty!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Phew, work has been crazy busy (and wont get better for at least a month) so I am not able to update as much as I would like. I will try to get pics of all the boys this weekend and do a bigger update.

The sponge filter/air pump seems to be holding the flow stable ... for now. I am keeping a close eye on it. All shrimp seem to still be alive though it is very hard to find all the little buggers as they are always moving and some are so tiny! But my students are absolutely loving them at school! Several times a day I get asked if they can go look at them since their work is done. Love it!

Speaking of work, it has been 2 weeks since I set up the 29g NPT and there is definite growth! The only plants not doing well is the two bunches of rotala and a couple baby chain sword plantlets. You can even see a couple shrimp, the oto, and a snail or two in the bottom pic below. The driftwood is still releasing tannins but it is due for a water change tonight so should look better soon! I am going to move a few plants around and remove the rotala tonight during the water change but overall very happy with how things are going. Except for the fact it is still so empty...I can't wait until I can get a sorority going! I am watching closely a marble spawn log that might be ready about the time I want to start my sorority....

Here is a before and after pic (top before and bottom after 2 weeks). I'm off to lesson plan for my kiddos. Have a great day!!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

It has been so crazy here. Hard to find time to take care of my fish, let alone do my journal entries. The students at school have been crazy. I have never had to do this many behavior referrals. All of the staff, teachers and administrators, all look run down…and we still have 2 months before the end of school. And in that time I have to put together and host prom, do my National Honor Society Inductions and Field Day, prepare my biology students for their state provided final exam, my other students for their regular final exams, get my NHS students (new inductees) prepared to help during graduation and class night, and I think I have to breathe in there some where…

Anywho, I finally took a few pics of the boys today. The water is a bit cloudy as I had just done water changes/water top offs. 

 Dusty’s tank is going on 3 weeks without needing a water change! His parameters are all coming in at zero, which is a life safer at this point! However, Dusty is honing his shrimp hunting skills. He took down one of my full grown adult RCS yesterday. I now only have 4 adults left in that tank…my poor little shrimpies.










Blizzard is feeling all kinds of rambunctious these days! I pruned the tall wisteria today and added some green hygro as I love that stuff! The rest of his plants are doing grand. His hair grass is even sending off runners up front by the grass! Wasn’t expecting that. I am planning on moving Blizz back to the 10g in about 2 weeks once that tank has fully cycled (I think it may have already as I am getting 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, and 10ppm nitrate but want to give it time to be sure) and give my baby shrimpies time to grow a bit so they stand a fighting change.










Nero’s tank is giving me fits. The green hair algae is ridiculous. I am still dosing excel but stopped dosing flourish (was only dosing once a week before) but the algae is getting worse! I had to scrub the crap out of that tank today. All I can think is that because we are getting more daylight and his tank is near a window (even though I keep the blinds closed) that it provides just enough low light to encourage the growth…ugh. But Nero seems good otherwise. He loves winding around the forest that is his tank now. He managed to split his lower fin fairly badly last weekend but it is almost fully healed now. 










The 10g is starting to fill in nicely though I also had a massive attack of hair algae in that tank. Again, it is near 2 windows and I think the longer daylight is causing the problem. I bought a new backing paper (like this one much better) to help block light. I am trying leaving the lights on longer to combat the low light time from the sun. We shall see if it works. I have a massive population of both pond snails and ramshorns in this tank. I am pretty sure they are why the tank is cycling so quickly….loooots of snail poopy. My little itty bitty shrimpies are also doing their share of trying to take care of the algae. It is pretty cute, the smallest ones like to hang out in the roots of the floating plants. I hope Blizzard doesn’t eat them all when he moves it….though if he does I have 20 growing out in the 29g at work. I can always bring home some once they hit adult size.










Last but definitely not least in Razz. I can never get a good show of him anymore because the window is behind his tank and it causes horrible backlighting. I can’t wait until I can get him into his 5g NPT!! His colors will just pop in there! Here is the best shot I could get of my little punk rocker. Feisty little dude that he is, he generally only lets me get one clear shot and then spends the rest of his time hiding behind plants and then flaring at me crazily before running to hide again lol










Alright, well there is my big update. I will try to keep up with my journal better in the future. I have a 4 day weekend next week as my “spring break” (we lost a lot of days due to snow) so I will try to get even better pics then.

Night all!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Everything looks beautiful!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks DaytonaBetta!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I was off yesterday from work so I managed to do some work on the tanks. I have found I have all sorts of aquatic insects in the 10g. Even some planaria which are not good with my shrimpies. I am hoping once I put Blizzard back in he will go into hunter mode and get all the little critters...but leave my shrimpies alone. I realize that isn't logical but one can hope ;-)

Everyone else is doing pretty well. The 5g that Blizz is currently in is going through a recycle from me switching filters but hopefully next weekend I will be able to move him back to the 10g and put Razz in his new home - finally!

I take a lot of pics of Blizz and Dusty but Razz and Nero haven't gotten the shaft lately. I can't really take good pics of Razz right now because of lighting so waiting until he gets into his new home before he gets a massive photoshoot. But I did catch a few pics of Nero today!

*Nope, not going to cooperate Mom!*









*Well...if you are just going to stand there I may come out for a bit...*









*Fine, you may marvel at my beautiful fins while you stand there!*









And I must admit, yet again, that Nero is still my favorite. His fins are just so darn Purdy! ;-)

As for the 29g I am now very torn. I have been doing more research on sororities and am finding more negatives than positives. With the tank not being at home I am concerned about trying a sorority since I can not see it every single day. I am starting to learn towards a community tank, and that is really bumming me out. I still have a lot of time to figure this out so hopefully I can come up with something I like!

Well off to run some errands!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Had a great day today. I took my youngest horse out for a trail ride with my best friend. It was absolutely beautiful and peaceful. Just what I needed. 

After our trail ride we went to our local pet store and I saw this adorable double tail marble! He has a bit of a spoon head but his colors are so pretty!

I am now waivering on my plans for the 29g. I am tempted to buy this little guy and use him in the 29. I am also thinking of getting guppies for the tank. I am thinking that since DTs don't swim as easily as other fin types that he might do okay and not kill all my guppies and fry. It is either that or get 3 honey gouramis to go in there instead. I am torn but the pics of this little guy are starting to sway me...


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

*You had to know it was coming...*

...I am no longer in denial. I fully admit that I have an addiction. 

I told myself no more bettas. Then I told myself no more MALE bettas, but a female sorority would be okay. Then I told myself, what the heck. Let's try this whole community fish tank idea again with live plants and different fish. I am such a sucker for these little faces. 

So meet Rio - err at least I think that is what I am calling him. I am not one hundred percent sure on that but that is the only name currently speaking to me. He is a cute double tail halfmoon marble. For now he is staying in what was my hospital tank. I have set it up with a heater, a couple fake plants, and an anubias. When I move Blizz and Razz around next weekend I am goin to use the filter in Razz's little tank on the 3G with Rio. Since the filter already cycled the 1.5 I am thinking with the help of Stability I can get the 3G cycled pretty quickly. 

Until then he will be getting water changes every other day. I plan to eventually take him to work and put him in the 29g. I am torn on tank mates. I am leaning toward guppies or endlers but I like the neon tetras an have seen/read where they have worked with a lot of Betta community tanks. 

Well I am off to do water changes on the rest of the tanks. I promise more pics of the new guy once he settles in more.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

What a handsome little guy!

I understand the addiction! If I wasn't in college/if I could afford a 10 gallon tank, I probably would have another betta too. I saw some lovely whites and cellophanes at a Pet Smart near my college.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

If I would have had to buy a new tank and the rest of the stuff I probably wouldn't have this little guy. But since I already had the tank and heater and a few plants left over from before I switched to all live plants, it was a lot easier to persuade myself to get him. They really are like potato chips...

I had to laugh a little, the lady at the pet store was sad to see the little guy go. Apparently he had become the favorite of the workers. They had moved him around on the display shelves so he was front and center and the workers could see him from the cash registers. I reassured her he was going to a good home and that I would bring pictures by with updates. Gotta love small pet stores with people who care (even if they don't really understand what bettas need).

Oh and he is starting to stay toward the front of the tank so got a bit of a better pic...


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

So Rio was pretty lethargic in his 2 gallon (I thought it was 3 but double checked) tank. I always worry because I have ammonia naturally in my tap water. So I decided that since I wasn't putting Blizzard in the 10g until the 5g he is currently in finishes cycling, I would go ahead and put Rio in the 10g until he gets moved to work.

Let me tell you, that boy is a liar. In his little 2 gallon, Rio was very laid back, not interested in much. I thought I had the perfect community tank betta...until I put him in the 10g. Complete 180! He bit at the snails shells (no damage done) and his favorite past time is to now chase my shrimp around the tank (again, no injuries or casualties). I am hoping he settles in and relaxes again. Otherwise this whole community tank I idea may not work out so well...

I think I am going to use the 2 gallon tank to set up a small NPT at work. I figure if I have to he can go into the tank as a back up. And best case scenario, it will just be a pretty planted decoration at work.

Here are some pics of Mr. Shady cruising - and crawling - around his new home:

Rio spent a lot of time flaring...and that includes at me! I love his clear beard!









As I said, Rio spent some time crawling under leaves and roots. I am pretty sure he was trying to uncover the hiding places of all my shrimpies...









In this pic you can see his fins are already starting to show blue and red hues. 









And as a reference in case this little guy does marble and change colors on me, here is his right side...









...and his left side.









Now if I can just decide what type of fish to put in the 29g with him. I really liked the idea of endlers but they are livebearers and with him being so feisty I am not sure if that is a good thing as I don't really want him to get the taste of live food and have him go after everyone else. I am leaning pretty heavily toward neons. Decisions decisions....


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

It has been a while since I have had the chance to update and it may well be a while before I get the chance again but I thought I would do a quick entry about all the changes that have happened over the course of the last couple weeks.
So last Wednesday I brought Rio in to school. 








He was pretty timid at first (I covered half the tank to give him a place to hide and kept the students away for the first few days) but he became braver as the time went on. Today is the first day I have had the tank completely uncovered with students here and he is doing fabulously! He has completely left the tetras alone and they in turn have left him alone.
















My students really like him and find it cool that he sits in the corner closest to the students and stares at those nearby a lot of the time. I am hopeful that this peacefulness will continue!
After I took Rio in to work I put Blizzard back in his 10g. He is absolutely loving it! He zooms all over the place and really seems to enjoy the extra space. Though I haven’t seen any shrimpies so I am not sure if Rio at them all or Blizz helped in that endeavor. They could also just be amazing at hiding in my little mini jungle.








Then came the move I had been waiting for. I finally got Razz into his own 5g NPT!! I have felt so bad for so long about not getting him a bigger tank after my lost attempt went so wrong but he is absolutely loving all the space! He wasn’t so sure about the Nerite in there at first but now doesn’t even pay him any attention.
I love how the lights make him glow in the first pic.








His colors really pop against his natural setting!








Well that is it for my quick update. Hopefully after the craziness of the next week or so is over I will be able to spend more time with my fish and updating my journal!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so glad to see your post. I was wondering how things were going for you.

I'm glad everything is great. I just love neon tetras.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

*Long Time No See!!*

Howdy all!!! 

I didn’t fall off the face of the planet I have just been incredibly busy since last I updated my journal. With the end of the school year and then my Mom having a knee replacement surgery, journaling has been pretty low on the priority list. 

In today’s major update, I will include pics of all the boys…plus…the new boy!!

That’s right. Boy #6 just entered the picture.

Back in April when I set up my 29g planted community tank in my classroom (which is still doing amazing by the way) I also set up a little 2g planted cookie jar tank. All it had was a snail and the kids always seemed sad when they would ask what was in there. So I decided to start the new school year off with another new betta!

My intentions were to get a little female because I have never had a female before. But of course, when I want one they are NO WHERE to be found! Any other time they are everywhere *sigh* but that’s okay because I ended up coming home with this little guy…










At the last pet store I came across him look sad and stressed out. He was very pale and had taken bites out of his tail fin. There was poop and algae littering the bottom of his cup that was only half full. So, heart strings were tugged and home he came!

Once home I slowly turkey bastered out his old water and replaced it with treated water (plus some stress coat to help his fins). He seemed pretty happy with the change…










Then I took a wisteria stem trimming from another tank and added it in until I can get him to work tomorrow.










He still doesn’t have a name but I will work on it until something seems to fit. I think he may turn out to be a mustard gas once he truly colors up in his new permanent home! That would be awesome as I love that coloration and always wanted one!

As for the rest of the boys, everyone is pretty happy and healthy! Be prepared for a massive update….

*Razz* – Razz has been absolutely LOVING his 5g planted tank! His fins have continued to grow and heal and he is now quite the feisty little dude again. In fact when I tried to take pics today he kept flaring at me then hiding behind his favorite plants. Silly boy!



















*Blizzard* – Blizz has been doing fabulously in his 10g tank. He has been growing his fins and out beefing up. He is easily the biggest boy I have! Though I am impressed he has managed to keep at least one shrimp alive in his tank considering his aggressive tendencies…



















*Nero* – Nero has also been doing well. He has been on a major bubble nest kick here recently and seems to love all his plants!



















*Dusty* – Dusty is my only boy who is really standoffish and grumpy. He is a horrible tail biter though no fin rot has resulted, thankfully. I can’t figure out why he is so unhappy as he has a lush tank to call his own. There is just no telling with these guys…



















*Rio* – Last but not least is Rio! This little marble is changing color fast! In fact you probably wouldn’t recognize him if I didn’t do a side by side picture…But he is quite happy in his 29g at work. He has never once messed with the neons and I still have thriving cherry shrimp (and my first set of cherry shrimp babies…ahhhhh!!!) so I am pretty ecstatic!










Phew! That’s a long update!! Hopefully it wont be that long before I update again!


----------

